# 6 400,s 4 Flood Tables Perpetual



## drgreentm (Mar 31, 2011)

whats up guys back again starting a new thread with the same grow room just with all my equipment this time. so as the title states im at 6 400w hps,s in the flower room and my room is a 8x8x6 which is why i chose on the 400,s vs upgrading to bigger lights. the trays are 2x4,s each 2 sharing a rez each half of the room on 4 week cycles for perpetual monthly harvest,s. now the room is a little short on plants at the moment but i got 2 more coming in on the one side and will be filling the other half in a few weeks time.
strains are white widow and bubba kush. comments are welcome let me know what you guys think.


----------



## drgreentm (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks a bunch much appreciated kinda boring seeing empty trays at the moment but sooon things will be up and moving quickly.


----------



## drgreentm (Mar 31, 2011)

*Here are some pics of the veg area. i had stopped flowering to get some nice moms going as i did not do this last time and it put me in binds. now i have also got my cloning down just right i am now using hormex rooting hormone in the feed water at the bottom of the cloning tray as well as soaking the plugs before plugging clones into them, i also use clones rooting gel and split the stem up 1" and get roots in 7 days ready for transplant shortly after that. 
I veg clones for no specific time just until all are from 7 to 9" tall then straight to flower where i will be lollypopping the lower third for more light intensity to the canopy colas.
and the smaller mom in the bucket is my bubba and the monster is the WW mother.*


----------



## MoJobud (Mar 31, 2011)

I am having a hard time figuring what you did with the filter/scrubber connected to a inline fan then connected to your hoods. How does that work? Is the inline sucking air away from the filter so its actually pushing air through your hoods? If thats the case, why not put the fan at the end of the chain so its filter + hoods + fan venting out?


----------



## drgreentm (Mar 31, 2011)

MoJobud said:


> I am having a hard time figuring what you did with the filter/scrubber connected to a inline fan then connected to your hoods. How does that work? Is the inline sucking air away from the filter so its actually pushing air through your hoods? If thats the case, why not put the fan at the end of the chain so its filter + hoods + fan venting out?


 the fan actually sucks air from the room itself through the filter then runs through the hoods then out the room itself so the air is scrubbed before it even cools the lights.


----------



## newworldicon (Mar 31, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> thanks man cant wait to fill these trays for you guys that want to follow along.


Apologies if you have told us already but have you run the lights a full 12 hours and monitored the temps the room runs at yet? Also what size fan is drawing through the scrubber....6 hoods and then out....must be pretty big!


----------



## drgreentm (Mar 31, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Apologies if you have told us already but have you run the lights a full 12 hours and monitored the temps the room runs at yet? Also what size fan is drawing through the scrubber....6 hoods and then out....must be pretty big!


the fan is a 440 cfm fan it cools them all fairly well they are only 400's after all. all together they acumulate about 2400 watts might need to get a little portable ac unit in the near future but that wont be a problem as well. temps are fine at the moment around 75 to 80F with lights on. all ?? welcome dont have a problem answering them keep it green fellas.


----------



## MoJobud (Apr 1, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> the fan actually sucks air from the room itself through the filter then runs through the hoods then out the room itself so the air is scrubbed before it even cools the lights.


Wouldn't it be better to have the fan at the very end so its pulling all the way through rather than pulling then pushing the air through the hoods? inline fans work best at pulling not pushing. I had a similar set up but decided it was best to duct just the hoods with a dedicated inline and have a scrubber on a timer that I can turn on and off manually as well from the outside of the room as needed.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 1, 2011)

MoJobud said:


> Wouldn't it be better to have the fan at the very end so its pulling all the way through rather than pulling then pushing the air through the hoods? inline fans work best at pulling not pushing. I had a similar set up but decided it was best to duct just the hoods with a dedicated inline and have a scrubber on a timer that I can turn on and off manually as well from the outside of the room as needed.


 it can be done ether way this is one of the only ways to have it set in a room of this size, if i find another way i might change it around but for now its working good.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> looking good drgreentm cant wait to see it full!! +rep


 thanks hellraizor good to see you in here bro. the 20 clones i took are already rooting very well got 12 rooted just need 4 more and its on.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 2, 2011)

for temp only its the cheaper model but i needed it badly as my other harvests in the past where all with not even a thermometer in there lol so the unit is very nice for a piece of mind knowing the temps are all in check.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 3, 2011)

well here are the new ladies all in veg now a few weeks and they will be in the flower room.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> congrats man looking realy good! and super clean!


 thanks man how is your ladies doing? haven't been on here in a while last i saw they where looking superb.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 3, 2011)

I took them down a week ago and have a new batch going in a DIY aero system to veg them up before going
into the ebb&grow. went 9 1/2 weeks with a 1 1/2 weeks of flush, got a Q about flushing in hydro being that
this was my first hydro grow I though 1 1/2 weeks of constant res changes of strait water would be enough
to get clean smoke. but not all but some seem not to burn as clean as I would like! all my years of growing 
have been in soil and 1 1/2 weeks is plenty. just wondering if next time I should use a flushng product? Il post
some pics of my new batch soon.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I took them down a week ago and have a new batch going in a DIY aero system to veg them up before going
> into the ebb&grow. went 9 1/2 weeks with a 1 1/2 weeks of flush, got a Q about flushing in hydro being that
> this was my first hydro grow I though 1 1/2 weeks of constant res changes of strait water would be enough
> to get clean smoke. but not all but some seem not to burn as clean as I would like! all my years of growing
> ...


 nice man looking forward to the pics, did you start cutting back your nute strength twords the flush??


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 3, 2011)

yah I went from 1300 to 900ppm then flush, the first flush with plain water after 24hr came back to the res a 500ppm and the secoView attachment 1530841und one 
came back at 300ppm and after 1 1/2 weeks it was under a 100ppm thats my out of the tap ppms. and all the large sun leaves were yellow.View attachment 1530838


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yah I went from 1300 to 900ppm then flush, the first flush with plain water after 24hr came back to the res a 500ppm and the secoView attachment 1530841und one
> came back at 300ppm and after 1 1/2 weeks it was under a 100ppm thats my out of the tap ppms. and all the large sun leaves were yellow.View attachment 1530838


 dam man they looked f'n nice. sounds to me like you had your flush down to a t. cant wait to see your new ladies.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks! yah I thought I had it all figured out but theres just not the conasour taste of soil I guess, wish it was a bit cleaner.


----------



## Indefinately (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey Dr ,

Everything looks superb.

What medium is your Mother in?
Are you F&D the clones to the left of the mother?

I think i worked out why my cloning success rate was so poor.
The health of my mother. I am going to re pot in a bucket like yours.
What is the EC you feed your mother?
Did you drill wholes at the bottom?
How many? What size?

Love your work Dr!
I will be watching this grow for sure!


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 5, 2011)

Indefinately said:


> Hey Dr ,
> 
> Everything looks superb.
> 
> ...


whats up indef my moms are in hempy buckets (5gallons to be exact) its 100% perlite with holes drilled 2" from the bottom for drainage, it works great they get huge


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 5, 2011)

and i dont do a ec measurment on the feedings but my ppm's of my mothers for feedings is 1350 and they get watered every other day, and ny clones get transplanted in RW's (3x3) from the rapid rooters then straght to the E&F THEN lol into the 6x6x7 square pots and to the flower room.


----------



## Indefinately (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Dr,

Thanks for the info.....

Do you think i can transpant my mothers from Coco into a Hempy bucket with perlite like yours?


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 6, 2011)

Indefinately said:


> Hey Dr,
> 
> Thanks for the info.....
> 
> Do you think i can transpant my mothers from Coco into a Hempy bucket with perlite like yours?


 sure you can throw up some pics let me see there size man.


----------



## rayishungry (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks AWESOME!!! Love the setup. Clean, Simple. +rep and sub'd. Keep it up...I know you will.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 6, 2011)

rayishungry said:


> Looks AWESOME!!! Love the setup. Clean, Simple. +rep and sub'd. Keep it up...I know you will.


 thanks a bunch i will def keep it up good to see some peeps following allong now lets see about pulling around 2lbs per harvest (each side 1200w 2 trays) looking for about about .75 grams per watt with nothing special, dont want co2 or anything like that.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 6, 2011)

here are a few more pics i have 10 in flowering 6 WW 2 BUBBA KUSH and 2 OG KUSHxSKUNK#1 cross which the skunk cross is the last im growing as they are way to sativa dom and stretch far to much for my likings.


----------



## Indefinately (Apr 6, 2011)

How long did you veg for?


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 6, 2011)

Indefinately said:


> How long did you veg for?


 i veg untill they are are around 8 to 10" then put them in flowering this usually takes around 2 weeks.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 6, 2011)

i actually been messing with these WW's for a while now finding the best training method for them i tried zero veg and didnt like the results in the same tray (last round) i had only 7 total plants (3 2 week veg and 4 zero veg), the vegged plants yielded 2 oz's dried each and the other 4 only a oz each. so thats why im going to be doing 8 vegged plants in each tray and if all goes well should be about 1lb per tray 2lbs per harvest every 4 weeks i hope anyway.


----------



## rayishungry (Apr 6, 2011)

That looks like some primo, fire, fat, stinky, dank nugs. REP REP REP!!!!! Wish I could rep you some more...riu won't let me. But your grow/setup should be wanted by grower out there. Peace.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 6, 2011)

rayishungry said:


> That looks like some primo, fire, fat, stinky, dank nugs. REP REP REP!!!!! Wish I could rep you some more...riu won't let me. But your grow/setup should be wanted by grower out there. Peace.


 hahaha thanks man it def was some fire very VERY good smoke, i have been doing this for a while. i really thought i would have allot of people more interested by now but hell its all good just sharing my grow and some hopefully good information.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 6, 2011)

looking good, i was going to do a 0 veg but I think il stick with 2weeks veg!


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 6, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> looking good, i was going to do a 0 veg but I think il stick with 2weeks veg!


 i would do the zero veg with 4 ladies per square foot but im not very comfortable with the plant counts i would be at so the way i see it is i can yield a little less with allot less plants ya know. i love al b fucts grows and was what i originally wanted but shit 100 plants at any given time is crazy lol.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 6, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> i would do the zero veg with 4 ladies per square foot but im not very comfortable with the plant counts i would be at so the way i see it is i can yield a little less with allot less plants ya know. i love al b fucts grows and was what i originally wanted but shit 100 plants at any given time is crazy lol.


Try 165 plants at any one time in my case and I am not even MMJ or in the US......oooooohhhhh!!!


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 6, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Try 165 plants at any one time in my case and I am not even MMJ or in the US......oooooohhhhh!!!


 haha ya you have fun with that man 2 lbs per 4 weeks is plenty fine in my eyes and if at anytime i want to break it down to a 2 week schedule it wouldnt be a problem at this point so my options are pretty open lol. but jesus 165 you must have a huge op going .


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 6, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> haha ya you have fun with that man 2 lbs per 4 weeks is plenty fine in my eyes and if at anytime i want to break it down to a 2 week schedule it wouldnt be a problem at this point so my options are pretty open lol. but jesus 165 you must have a huge op going .


LOL.....nah I do the zero veg option. 2x flower rooms on perpetual and a mommy and veg tent. It all fits in a 3.6m x 2.4m spare room if you can believe it. Can you imagine vegging them suckers, they would be hanging out the windows hahahahaha


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 6, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> LOL.....nah I do the zero veg option. 2x flower rooms on perpetual and a mommy and veg tent. It all fits in a 3.6m x 2.4m spare room if you can believe it. Can you imagine vegging them suckers, they would be hanging out the windows hahahahaha


 hahahaha i can see it now some awesome outdoor decorations lol how many you get in each flower room at a time sounds like a kick ass op man.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 7, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> hahahaha i can see it now some awesome outdoor decorations lol how many you get in each flower room at a time sounds like a kick ass op man.


Thanks, would you believe I started wanting to grow an auto in the cupboard and now end up with this! My ebb&flood tables are quite versatile in that I can either use it standard or lay an aeroponic tray over the top. I try to give each clone a sq. ft but have and can fit 4 per sq. ft. The numbers are not as impressive when you realise the average plant is a 4in clone ending in a 12-14in baby donkey dick.

Kinda like a kindergarden for cannabis really. It also helps with smell compared to the bigger plants I have had in here in the past. Good for apartments in central Londenium.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 7, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Thanks, would you believe I started wanting to grow an auto in the cupboard and now end up with this! My ebb&flood tables are quite versatile in that I can either use it standard or lay an aeroponic tray over the top. I try to give each clone a sq. ft but have and can fit 4 per sq. ft. The numbers are not as impressive when you realise the average plant is a 4in clone ending in a 12-14in baby donkey dick.
> 
> Kinda like a kindergarden for cannabis really. It also helps with smell compared to the bigger plants I have had in here in the past. Good for apartments in central Londenium.


 i hear ya man i just saw the same aero trays for my trays as well, it pops right over the top with pre cut 6" round holes for net pots. it is cool as hell really. that is what im giving them now exactly 1 per square foot. your op is a true SEA OF GREEN actually it should be called the sodd (SEA OF DONKEY DICKS) hahaha. bet its nice come harvest time.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 7, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> i hear ya man i just saw the same aero trays for my trays as well, it pops right over the top with pre cut 6" round holes for net pots. it is cool as hell really. that is what im giving them now exactly 1 per square foot. your op is a true SEA OF GREEN actually it should be called the sodd (SEA OF DONKEY DICKS) hahaha. bet its nice come harvest time.


I'm not sure I have seen your trays, I'll go back and try to check. I use the nutriculture EB230 which is 1.2sqm and then place a 1.2sqm. garland tray over the top although I use 50mm aero pots. I have a tray cut for 32 and 64 holes and when the moms can give me the 64 then I use that one, but otherwise 32 is more than enough.

SODD....I love it, always was into beastiality LOL.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 7, 2011)

View attachment 1537848View attachment 1537847View attachment 1537846View attachment 1537839ok heres theView attachment 1537838 new setup
there about 2 weeks in now the pick are from the first week from clone.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1537848View attachment 1537847View attachment 1537846View attachment 1537839ok heres theView attachment 1537838 new setup
> there about 2 weeks in now the pick are from the first week from clone.


 very nice hellraizer shit +rep to you my friend this is your second run in hydro and first in flood and drain correct or am i smoking to much lol??


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 7, 2011)

first run was flood and drain with a ebb & grow system
and this one is my first attemped at aero LP, just going
to run them 3 weeks them switch them to the ebb system
im loving all forms of hydro so much im not ever going back
to soil. il keep my moms in it but hydros just to fun.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> first run was flood and drain with a ebb & grow system
> and this one is my first attemped at aero LP, just going
> to run them 3 weeks them switch them to the ebb system
> im loving all forms of hydro so much im not ever going back
> to soil. il keep my moms in it but hydros just to fun.


o ok they are aero thats cool as shit man i have never grown in dirt but i can say i am never bored with hydro there is always something to be done and i like spending time in my rooms for not having much experience with hydro my friend you are a natural the clones look very good (thriving).


----------



## rayishungry (Apr 7, 2011)

HellRaizer, looks great. Been thinking of getting some t5s myself. You like them?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 7, 2011)

I love those T5s no heat and lot of good specrum light! I put the cooling intake in and and a scrubber for the out. but right now im not running
any of them and temps are 72f in there! so t5s kick ass!


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I love those T5s no heat and lot of good specrum light! I put the cooling intake in and and a scrubber for the out. but right now im not running
> any of them and temps are 72f in there! so t5s kick ass!


 agreed i have the same fixtures they cost a pretty penny but well worth it, i have never vegged with anything but. are yours the 6 or 8 bulbs??


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 7, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> agreed i have the same fixtures they cost a pretty penny but well worth it, i have never vegged with anything but. are yours the 6 or 8 bulbs??


8tube ones all blue bulbs but have been looking into going every other one a red to mix it up a bit.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 7, 2011)

very nice mine is 6 tube and i have another 4 tube never tried the red's ither use to do that when i vegged with t8 though and it worked well.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 8, 2011)

ok so i just went through the first round of trimming on the 10 in flower, a little late but not to bad week 2 1/2 another round will be at week 4. i removed about 4 to 5 branches from each plant this is eliminating any kind of popcorn producing bud sites from the bottom. i also had to give my mother a seriouse flush she has some bad nute burns from me not monitoring the ppm's coming from the run off i was at 4000 which is not good at all but i got it early on so she should be fine.


----------



## rayishungry (Apr 9, 2011)

that is one beautiful mommy.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 10, 2011)

ok so i got 12 of the 16 in the flower room, i could only do 12 do to a shortage of hydroton will be getting the rest in monday. so all 6 lights are burning and it took my room tomp from 78 to 80 no biggie things are well on there way now.


----------



## bunz420 (Apr 10, 2011)

Looking good drgreentm subbed


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 10, 2011)

View attachment 1543050View attachment 1543049View attachment 1543048heres a update started week 2 veg


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 10, 2011)

bunz420 said:


> Looking good drgreentm subbed


 thanks glad you could jump in on this.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 10, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1543050View attachment 1543049View attachment 1543048heres a update started week 2 veg


 lookin good man gotta love the root production in aero, EXPLOSIVE!!


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 14, 2011)

man i had to chop down my mom today she was badly rootbound in that 5 gal pot but i do have another clone to replace her with so it was no big deal just thought you all would like to see these root pics i snapped for fun lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 14, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> man i had to chop down my mom today she was badly rootbound in that 5 gal pot but i do have another clone to replace her with so it was no big deal just thought you all would like to see these root pics i snapped for fun lol.


is that strait perlite or a 50/50 perlite vermiculite?


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 14, 2011)

100% per hempy bucket. it works very well she just got to big.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 14, 2011)

how do you think 100% per would work in a ebb flood style system would work?


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it would work well holds a bit more moisture than hydroton so you could prably water less but i think it would work, i myself like per as a medium much easier to maintain and cheap lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 14, 2011)

yah theres no washing rock plus I think you can get a larger grain per for a better drainage


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 15, 2011)

ok so here is a little update got all 16 in the right side some are bigger than other which = uneven canopy o well anyway here are a few pics they all look great though. sorry about the pics it is a small room and very full, i will promise to take some better more close photos when flower production really starts for now nothing really amazing happening lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 16, 2011)

lookin good! do you find you like growing plants that yeild a main center cola over topping and going for a bushy plant?


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 16, 2011)

i think i would like that with another strain maybe. these WW like to branch a lot even with no veg time, i am thinking about switching to white russian heard they where great for single cola plants.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 16, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> i think i would like that with another strain maybe. these WW like to branch a lot even with no veg time, i am thinking about switching to white russian heard they where great for single cola plants.


Give medi bud a go for single colas.....awesome stuff!!!

http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/medi-bud-seeds.html


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 16, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Give medi bud a go for single colas.....awesome stuff!!!
> 
> http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/medi-bud-seeds.html


 thanks a bunch man, will check it out, im def in the business for some new strains as my mother died. have another replacing her but she is still small.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 16, 2011)

holy shit just had a look see at it and its a massive yielder 750-850g per square meter shit my WW's are only 400-500g im going to have to get this soon. have you tried it (grow/smoke) before.


----------



## djfloms (Apr 16, 2011)

i think thats gotta be a typo.... unless they really are getting those numbers then holy shit lol


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 16, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> holy shit just had a look see at it and its a massive yielder 750-850g per square meter shit my WW's are only 400-500g im going to have to get this soon. have you tried it (grow/smoke) before.


Yeah I am working with this strain at the moment, it is very easy to grow and always produces nice sized colas, the fan leaves can get f**king huge if left to veg. 

The first pic in the album is a "church" from GHSC but all the others are medi bud including the one in the bowl, the bowl is a 12" bowl for reference. these were the mother seeds of which I picked a mother and have done a grow of 16 clones since then with her, clones started at 5" and flowered for 8 weeks to a final height of 14" and looking pretty much like the one in the bowl.

The smoke is kinda incredible actually without sounding biased, a long time ago I used to smoke opium and heroin and this stuff is the same feeling as that in the mind but you find yourself magically active and awake, it's crazy stuff and I really like it. Smells can be like a tropical fruit basket mixed with lavender incense. 

https://www.rollitup.org/members/newworldicon-267502/albums/bud-pics-22848/ 

You should definitely give it a go.

EDIT: The numbers are correct, this thing is a huge yielder, I don't veg but if you did.....holy fuckamoley!!!


----------



## Goldowitz (Apr 16, 2011)

I love a good perpetual grow. I am doing a WW SOG on a 4x4 ebb and flow table, under a 600w HPS, 4 plants per sq. ft. A one week cycle works great for me, as soon as the bud in my drying box is ready to come out, new bud goes right in.


----------



## djfloms (Apr 16, 2011)

OMG I LOVE THE PICS!!! 
I just came. Wow, thats nice  




newworldicon said:


> Yeah I am working with this strain at the moment, it is very easy to grow and always produces nice sized colas, the fan leaves can get f**king huge if left to veg.
> 
> The first pic in the album is a "church" from GHSC but all the others are medi bud including the one in the bowl, the bowl is a 12" bowl for reference. these were the mother seeds of which I picked a mother and have done a grow of 16 clones since then with her, clones started at 5" and flowered for 8 weeks to a final height of 14" and looking pretty much like the one in the bowl.
> 
> ...


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 16, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Yeah I am working with this strain at the moment, it is very easy to grow and always produces nice sized colas, the fan leaves can get f**king huge if left to veg.
> 
> The first pic in the album is a "church" from GHSC but all the others are medi bud including the one in the bowl, the bowl is a 12" bowl for reference. these were the mother seeds of which I picked a mother and have done a grow of 16 clones since then with her, clones started at 5" and flowered for 8 weeks to a final height of 14" and looking pretty much like the one in the bowl.
> 
> ...


 very nice pics icon the buds look amazing, im getting this strain asap thanks for the link and all. did you order yours from this site??


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 16, 2011)

Goldowitz said:


> I love a good perpetual grow. I am doing a WW SOG on a 4x4 ebb and flow table, under a 600w HPS, 4 plants per sq. ft. A one week cycle works great for me, as soon as the bud in my drying box is ready to come out, new bud goes right in.


 i love perpetual too it really is fun and keeps me busy all the time nice to have a never ending supply lol.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 17, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> very nice pics icon the buds look amazing, im getting this strain asap thanks for the link and all. did you order yours from this site??


Yes I got from them, I think they are the only one's to stock this strain. You won't be disappointed. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Tiger Woods (Apr 17, 2011)

I fucking love this thread! Shit I thought your last one was good, jeez. You def. have a nack for this doc. Everyone on this thread has been cool as shit with grow experience to boot. Keep it coming. After all these years of reading I finally really realize when people say their grabbing popcorn and pulling up a chair. This is it!

Great show and the best part is it never ends. Its like watching the Simpsons(hope that meaks sense iam stoned,lol) it never ends, just stays relavent , gets better and better with time.

Been a member for a lil while now and never rep+. Just not into the whole rep+ thing, this will be my first. Well deserved.

Peace and good Vibes!


----------



## 303 (Apr 17, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1543050View attachment 1543049View attachment 1543048heres a update started week 2 veg


 Do those roots ever clog your sprayers? Looking good!


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 21, 2011)

ok so the temps got to much in the little room and i couldnt afford a portable ac unit at the moment sooo i tore down the guest bedroom and cleaned it up, now i got all my stuff in there (the new grow room) i have the fan actually sucking the air now through the lines and it seems to be working well, room temps have not exceeded 80 i am very happy now. here are a few pics of the somewhat finished construction.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 21, 2011)

Tiger Woods said:


> I fucking love this thread! Shit I thought your last one was good, jeez. You def. have a nack for this doc. Everyone on this thread has been cool as shit with grow experience to boot. Keep it coming. After all these years of reading I finally really realize when people say their grabbing popcorn and pulling up a chair. This is it!
> 
> Great show and the best part is it never ends. Its like watching the Simpsons(hope that meaks sense iam stoned,lol) it never ends, just stays relavent , gets better and better with time.
> 
> ...


 shit man didnt even notice you stopped in, thanks a bunch for following along and the rep and all hope these girls whernt to badly burned they got some curling leaves but they should be better now, hope you stick around my friend, and back at you.

peace, love and happy growing 
Dr.Green


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 21, 2011)

lookin good Im having a heat issue to its 80f and im just going into summer hope it doesnt get worse!


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 22, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> lookin good Im having a heat issue to its 80f and im just going into summer hope it doesnt get worse!


 i hear ya man i hit the max temp recording in my room and it was 105 thats when i made the solid choice to do this. what took me months to setup me and 2 buddies took down and set up in one night lol couldnt have my ladies without nutes and light.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 22, 2011)

hows the temp doing now in the new room?


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 23, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> hows the temp doing now in the new room?


 very well hottest it has got up to is 80 when my house t stat was set to 77 so i set it to 73 and the room stays 75.


----------



## 420L3GAL (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice set up drgreen. +rep one question, is that carpet in the room? I heard that can cause mold due to the humidity. Anyway just what i heard. Btw subbed in this grow.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 23, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> very well hottest it has got up to is 80 when my house t stat was set to 77 so i set it to 73 and the room stays 75.


sweet!! im drawing up a new cooling system myself to solve the heat. hope it works


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 23, 2011)

420L3GAL said:


> Nice set up drgreen. +rep one question, is that carpet in the room? I heard that can cause mold due to the humidity. Anyway just what i heard. Btw subbed in this grow.


 yup it sure is carpet and that may be a issue not sure but i do have 2 ac units in the house both refrigerated air with return vents so there is very low humidity in the house. i also live in desert climate so we are not known to have very high humidity anyway. i actually vegged my clones in that room for months now and never had a problem so far im keeping my fingers crossed lol thanks for tagging along and for the rep.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 23, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> sweet!! im drawing up a new cooling system myself to solve the heat. hope it works


 hope it works for you to man the heat issue is a pain in the ass and things needed to keep it cool are usually expensive lol.


----------



## matatan (Apr 23, 2011)

hey dr great thread, quick ?, those pots in your flood and drain setup, how big are they? less than a gallon i assume? i plan on running a perpetual flood and drain in a couple months and planned on just dumping hydroton in the table, but your way is waaaaaaay cleaner! my only worry would be root space, doing your setup you wont be able to have medium sized plants, just single cola sog style correct? in other words how much would you yield off of 8 plants in one table? what size are your tables??
LOL i just realized i asked like 5 questions and started with one


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 23, 2011)

matatan said:


> hey dr great thread, quick ?, those pots in your flood and drain setup, how big are they? less than a gallon i assume? i plan on running a perpetual flood and drain in a couple months and planned on just dumping hydroton in the table, but your way is waaaaaaay cleaner! my only worry would be root space, doing your setup you wont be able to have medium sized plants, just single cola sog style correct? in other words how much would you yield off of 8 plants in one table? what size are your tables??
> LOL i just realized i asked like 5 questions and started with one


 lol no problem at all about the ?'s 
1. the pots are 6x6x7 and they hold 1 gal exactly i use to do the rock in table for a long time hated cleaning out the table every grow lol.
2. for the root space the most i have got out of those pots was 2' 2 oz plants not sure if they could handle much more than that, now that i have more roof height i will be growing them larger so bigger pots for me are prably in my near future lol 
3. im aiming to yield 2 oz's a plant 8 plants = 1 lb/16 oz's on a perpetual 4 week cycle 2 lb's per cycle (4 weeks)
4. my tables are 2'x4' each 2 trays shares a res on alternating watering schedules (saves allot of time on nutes and water lol) 

any more ?'s fire away i have no prob answering them to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 23, 2011)

yep first and for most is a chiller if this shit keeps up lol next would be a location change cus at this point ive tryed everything


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 23, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yep first and for most is a chiller if this shit keeps up lol next would be a location change cus at this point ive tryed everything


 i know the feeling, sucks when you exhaust all your resources. i really didnt want to move mine to that room as i liked the room for guests but gotta do what you gotta do lol.


----------



## matatan (Apr 23, 2011)

ok ok ok when/if you do get bigger pots please share where you got them or even where you got the ones you are using now?

2 tables share the same res because they are all put in at the same time, how big is your res? just big enough to fill one then drains and fills the other? does that make minimizes nute intake on the second table?
how often do you top off the res? when you do, is it pure phed water or with nutes? 
do you top feed every once in awhile when the table is full just to moisten the top layer?

you said to fire away


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 23, 2011)

matatan said:


> ok ok ok when/if you do get bigger pots please share where you got them or even where you got the ones you are using now?
> 
> 2 tables share the same res because they are all put in at the same time, how big is your res? just big enough to fill one then drains and fills the other? does that make minimizes nute intake on the second table?
> how often do you top off the res? when you do, is it pure phed water or with nutes?
> ...


 lol absolutely 
1. the pots i got from my local hydro store they are actually made by hydrofarm and are sturdy as hell i will definitely post some more info on the bigger pots when i acquire them
2.yes there are 4 trays the each 2 that share a res are on the same schedule (all put in flower at the same time 16 8 per tray) and my res is 25 gal's i change nutes every week so i really have no need for topping off it lasts the full week and i flood to the top of my trays as well so i dont worry about moistening the top layer of rock as the entire root system is submerged each flood.
3.as far as my watering the two end trays is on the same timer so they water at the same time, i give them 30 min of flood time and 30 min to drain before the next timer goes off then the others will flood. this works well for conserving nutes as they will have the same strength solution anyway no need for a additional 2 res's.


----------



## matatan (Apr 23, 2011)

very nice very nice! how often do you flood?
also i was checking out some pots, smart pot #2 looks like they will work, holds 1.9 gallons, 8" dia and 7"deep
for eample if you had those pots you would still run 8 per table? i think it would bve a pretty good fit
edit: link http://www.smartpots.com/1-2-gallon-containers


----------



## matatan (Apr 23, 2011)

those tables are prefabbed or did you contruct?
THATS IT! no more questions!!


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 23, 2011)

matatan said:


> very nice very nice! how often do you flood?
> also i was checking out some pots, smart pot #2 looks like they will work, holds 1.9 gallons, 8" dia and 7"deep
> for eample if you had those pots you would still run 8 per table? i think it would bve a pretty good fit
> edit: link http://www.smartpots.com/1-2-gallon-containers


 my trays flood 4 times when lights are on and once when lights out, first watering takes place right when the lights kick on last one being right before lights out. i think 8" pots would work perfectly for larger plants.


matatan said:


> those tables are prefabbed or did you contruct?
> THATS IT! no more questions!!


 the actual trays are made by botanicare i fabbed the stands and the res's i bought from wal mart as the botanicare res's are ridiculously priced.


----------



## 420L3GAL (Apr 23, 2011)

hopefully it doesnt create a problem,but if it does you can always lay plastic on the entire floor and tape/staple it around the baseboards. i ripped mine out and tiled it.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 23, 2011)

420L3GAL said:


> hopefully it doesnt create a problem,but if it does you can always lay plastic on the entire floor and tape/staple it around the baseboards. i ripped mine out and tiled it.


 you and me both man tiling would be real nice but i had to do this move quickly but if i see something funny going on i will figure something out quickly lol.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 23, 2011)

Very nice perpetual there bro. I'm currently converting to hydro from soil and then will be perfecting the perpetual after that. Going to miss that connoisseur taste from my soil grows. 

I think you will achieve at least 2 oz's a plant with your setup with everything dialed in. I see you stuck with 400's.

I'm still deciding on what to do with for my final light setup. 

What do you use for lights in the veg/clone area?

My veg tent is currently a magnetic 250watt MH and a 600watt digital in the flower room. Deciding on a 1000watt adjustable to 50,75 and 100% or 2 600's

Anyway looking great! Nice setup +rep

Keep it green


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 23, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Very nice perpetual there bro. I'm currently converting to hydro from soil and then will be perfecting the perpetual after that. Going to miss that connoisseur taste from my soil grows.
> 
> I think you will achieve at least 2 oz's a plant with your setup with everything dialed in. I see you stuck with 400's.
> 
> ...


thanks doc 
here are a few pics of my veg and clone/mother area's, the veg area is actually in the closet in the flower room with a 2x2 flood table and a 4 bulb t5 light the mothers are in hempy buckets with a 6 bulb t5 fixture and the clones are in the closet with the moms on a shelf with a regular floro above and i also got 20 clones rooting now already all bubba kush cant wait for those ones to get in flower lol.


----------



## matatan (Apr 23, 2011)

what would you say is your success rate with that cloner?
i been looking up some ez cloners, they are ridiculously expensive thinking about just making one. does that have a heating pad on the bottom? i see a black wire coming from it just wondering


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 23, 2011)

I like how clean and healthy that mother is in perlite, got a Q you think I could transplant a mother shes 14in tall in a 1/2 gal. pot with soil she geting 
rooted up good and need to be tranplanted, so you think I could go from soil to the perlite and just leave the soil and root mass intact and just plant
it in the 5 gal bucket of perlite?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 23, 2011)

matatan said:


> what would you say is your success rate with that cloner?
> i been looking up some ez cloners, they are ridiculously expensive thinking about just making one. does that have a heating pad on the bottom? i see a black wire coming from it just wondering


ive got a ezc and dont waist your money you can do a diy for under a 100$


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 23, 2011)

matatan said:


> what would you say is your success rate with that cloner?
> i been looking up some ez cloners, they are ridiculously expensive thinking about just making one. does that have a heating pad on the bottom? i see a black wire coming from it just wondering


 i get 100% success rate with the humidome and can usually get results just as quick as a ezc i do have a heat mat under it (dont even use it anymore). i actually made a ezc for 70 bucks and didnt like cloning in aero to many problems and things that can go wrong so im sticking with this setup


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 23, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I like how clean and healthy that mother is in perlite, got a Q you think I could transplant a mother shes 14in tall in a 1/2 gal. pot with soil she geting
> rooted up good and need to be tranplanted, so you think I could go from soil to the perlite and just leave the soil and root mass intact and just plant
> it in the 5 gal bucket of perlite?


 sure you could man that mom was actually given to me by my uncle and it was in a 1 gal pot of soil i just turned it upsidown and the root mass came out in a block just buried it in the per and eventually through the waterings it kinda mixed in with the per worked good for me.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 23, 2011)

what I was hoping to hear! just never did it and perlite as medium is a new thing to also


----------



## anonymuss (Apr 23, 2011)

i like this man this is clean


----------



## tricka (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey Dr GT, a big shout out from Aussieland 

Great thread and nice neat layout of your set up, just a quick couple of questions....

--Obviously you dont flood the two tables together as i imagine the res doesnt have the capacity, so i ask do you alternate which table gets flooded first as i wonder about the second table picking up run off from your first tray flooding?

--and also how often do you do a res change, once in their vegging stage, or weekly?? i would like some insight if thats alright 

keep it green as you say...One Love!


----------



## matatan (Apr 23, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> i get 100% success rate with the humidome and can usually get results just as quick as a ezc i do have a heat mat under it (dont even use it anymore). i actually made a ezc for 70 bucks and didnt like cloning in aero to many problems and things that can go wrong so im sticking with this setup


where did you purchase it? i want one


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 24, 2011)

matatan said:


> where did you purchase it? i want one


 from the local hydro store the dome is like 20 bucks then i use rapid rooters so you can buy the second tray already loaded with 50 plugs for like 10 or 15 bucks, really cheap and so easy its fool proof to some extent lol the old ways just work better for me i guess.


----------



## matatan (Apr 24, 2011)

niceeeeeeeeee thanx!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thought id stop by and bump your thread and see a update. Hows the grow going?


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thought id stop by and bump your thread and see a update. Hows the grow going?


 dirty lol i have spent allot of time in there cleaning today and it is also the start of week 5 so it is about time for a update snapped a few in the middle of the cleaning and some bud shots they seem to be filling out pretty nice the other side of the room is looking good as well, not as tall as i like but they will work. o and another thing is 14 clones in veg today so that will give them 4 weeks veg before flower.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 29, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> dirty lol i have spent allot of time in there cleaning today and it is also the start of week 5 so it is about time for a update snapped a few in the middle of the cleaning and some bud shots they seem to be filling out pretty nice the other side of the room is looking good as well, not as tall as i like but they will work. o and another thing is 14 clones in veg today so that will give them 4 weeks veg before flower.


Looking good, crazy how they never really grew upwards, just filled out it seems. What is the variance in day and night time temps as a whole?


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 29, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Looking good, crazy how they never really grew upwards, just filled out it seems. What is the variance in day and night time temps as a whole?


 well now in the new room its 70 at night (lights out) and 80 in the day. i also thought it was weird how they did that as well even the other 15 are doing the same thing and they seem to be flowering ALLOT sooner then they usually do not sure why maybe the heat dwarfed them, scorched the roots or something, whats your take on it im dumb founded lol.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 29, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> well now in the new room its 70 at night (lights out) and 80 in the day. i also thought it was weird how they did that as well even the other 15 are doing the same thing and they seem to be flowering ALLOT sooner then they usually do not sure why maybe the heat dwarfed them, scorched the roots or something, whats your take on it im dumb founded lol.


I've been having the same problems...well it's not a problem just an eye opener, I have found that the higher temps at night in relation to the day time temp has caused the nodes to be tighter, the flowering to develop quicker and more lateral growth rather than upward growth, although I did have warmer roots in the ebb&flood table before changing the table into an aero. 

Anything else you can think of?

Oh. My temps are around the same as well, never below 70 at night and around 79-80 during the day.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 29, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> dirty lol i have spent allot of time in there cleaning today and it is also the start of week 5 so it is about time for a update snapped a few in the middle of the cleaning and some bud shots they seem to be filling out pretty nice the other side of the room is looking good as well, not as tall as i like but they will work. o and another thing is 14 clones in veg today so that will give them 4 weeks veg before flower.


Looking good man


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 29, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> well now in the new room its 70 at night (lights out) and 80 in the day. i also thought it was weird how they did that as well even the other 15 are doing the same thing and they seem to be flowering ALLOT sooner then they usually do not sure why maybe the heat dwarfed them, scorched the roots or something, whats your take on it im dumb founded lol.


Ive always got better yields in winter months so it would make sense that heat slows them down


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 29, 2011)

ya maybe now with the extra veg time and the nicer temps they wont be so stunted, still shouldn't be bad yields but not the best ether.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 29, 2011)

Yep as long as you grow the nodes the buds will follow..


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 29, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Yep as long as you grow the nodes the buds will follow..


 lol this is very true.


----------



## matatan (Apr 29, 2011)

do you think you would yield more/same/less if instead of 8 per tray, 6 per tray and topped with multiple heads instead of just the main head with 8 per tray?


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 29, 2011)

matatan said:


> do you think you would yield more/same/less if instead of 8 per tray, 6 per tray and topped with multiple heads instead of just the main head with 8 per tray?


 i usually do top in late veg but with this round i didnt cause they where just so small didnt feel they would benefit from it so i decided not too. now i want to veg to 12-18" before flower and my main objective is to at least yield 2 oz per square foot (per plant at 1 square foor) so at 8 square feet a tray that would be 1 lb per tray. im pretty certain the next harvest even at there size should be around 16 oz's dry.. then the next ones (in veg now) with 4 weeks veg should hopefully hit my mark.


----------



## matatan (Apr 29, 2011)

gotcha. thats a nice yield per tray, got me a front row seat
12-18" before flower and still 8 per tray? wouldnt that be a bit to crowded?
from what i read, not from my experience, they say fora 600w 6-8 plants should be the limit, anything over that you will lose becuase they would be all fighting for the light. now i see you have 3 400s for 2 trays, so i assume the cascading of the 3 lights changes up those estimates.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 29, 2011)

matatan said:


> gotcha. thats a nice yield per tray, got me a front row seat
> 12-18" before flower and still 8 per tray? wouldnt that be a bit to crowded?
> from what i read, not from my experience, they say fora 600w 6-8 plants should be the limit, anything over that you will lose becuase they would be all fighting for the light. now i see you have 3 400s for 2 trays, so i assume the cascading of the 3 lights changes up those estimates.


yup you got it this is why i went with the 3 400's vs the 4 600's for light coverage. it will prably get a bit crowded for that veg time but with some pruning i think they will be ok. also my strains are not massive yielders and dont tent to stretch much in flower so even with that veg time and size (the bubba especially) will be hard to hit those numbers.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 29, 2011)

@green...did you eventually get the medi bud I suggested? That would certainly help your yields without sacrificing space between plants.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 29, 2011)

I think you'll be fine under the 400's with 8 larger plants and hope you hit your mark. I'm subbed.


----------



## matatan (Apr 29, 2011)

copy copy. i plan on doing something similar to u with 2 600watters. one 2x4 table with 6-8plants and 4-6 dwc 5gall buckets. should be fun, cant wait! alot of very good info on this thread. good job!


----------



## smhsmichael (Apr 29, 2011)

awesome grow dude subbd


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 30, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> @green...did you eventually get the medi bud I suggested? That would certainly help your yields without sacrificing space between plants.


 i have not, money has been a bit tight right after these 8 are done i will be putting the order in. still got the link bookmarked. did you order yours from this seed bank??


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 30, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> I think you'll be fine under the 400's with 8 larger plants and hope you hit your mark. I'm subbed.


 i got my fingers crossed lol.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 30, 2011)

matatan said:


> copy copy. i plan on doing something similar to u with 2 600watters. one 2x4 table with 6-8plants and 4-6 dwc 5gall buckets. should be fun, cant wait! alot of very good info on this thread. good job!


 thank you for staying tuned my friend


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 30, 2011)

smhsmichael said:


> awesome grow dude subbd


 cool any ?'s or comments are welcome. glad your along for the ride.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 30, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> i have not, money has been a bit tight right after these 8 are done i will be putting the order in. still got the link bookmarked. did you order yours from this seed bank??


Yes I did, very quick delivery too.


----------



## NatureaFinest (May 3, 2011)

Damn dr green I envy everything about ur setup. Ill definitely be followin ur work. I haven't seen u around my thread since I started and I kno why, ur busy busy lol


----------



## drgreentm (May 3, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Damn dr green I envy everything about ur setup. Ill definitely be followin ur work. I haven't seen u around my thread since I started and I kno why, ur busy busy lol


 thanks NF i still mosey around in your grow, things are looking good thanks for stopping by mine. 

update with some pics on Thursday, my 2 bubba,s farther along in flower are VERY deficient! looks like mag for sure, actually figured out when i was using the hose to do my res changes there was no problems because my houses water softener does not run to the hoses so after this harvest i will be getting a complete R/O system in the room and will be adding my own cal mag from now on. also going to be changing my nutes to the gh flora grow, bloom, micro, i will also be running liquid cool bloom in flower and am going to try some floraclean the last few days to see if it does anything (doubt it but its cheap anyway) o and of course the cal mag will be in there too.


----------



## drgreentm (May 3, 2011)

screw it here is some pics of what they look like now they have fattened up in the past week they are 5 weeks through going on to there 6th week i threw a few pics of the bubba's leafs in there as well you can see they are turning purple as well which is awesome. if the leaves whernt so damaged sure they would be beautiful. 

the close ups and leaf shots are of the bubbas the other ones are of the WW's and twords the end there is a few plant pics of the ones that are barely in week 2 they will prably be some big buds in the end.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 3, 2011)

they they look great! i'm glad i found this man 

subbed fo sho!


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 3, 2011)

Looking good I want to smoke some bubba , never tried it, send me some lol j/k

2 weeks in are looking good too.


----------



## NatureaFinest (May 3, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> thanks NF i still mosey around in your grow, things are looking good thanks for stopping by mine.
> 
> update with some pics on Thursday, my 2 bubba,s farther along in flower are VERY deficient! looks like mag for sure, actually figured out when i was using the hose to do my res changes there was no problems because my houses water softener does not run to the hoses so after this harvest i will be getting a complete R/O system in the room and will be adding my own cal mag from now on. also going to be changing my nutes to the gh flora grow, bloom, micro, i will also be running liquid cool bloom in flower and am going to try some floraclean the last few days to see if it does anything (doubt it but its cheap anyway) o and of course the cal mag will be in there too.


 Don't thank me bro, gotta give credit where its due and thanks for ur compliment. Heck man a little deficiency never took the beauty out of a pretty girl like that in my eyes lol. I'm seriously a jello (jealous) cracker. I love everything about ur op. I just wish I could afford to run something like that. I'm kinda glad to hear ull be using the gh 3 part. I'm considering goin all dwc my next grow and have the humboldt 3 part which seems the same to me, don't care if ones a knock off of the other; as ppl say. Maybe if u have time I could PM u and get some pointers on dwc. If not I more than understand tho bro, ill still be following this work of art u have. +rep for professionalism


----------



## drgreentm (May 3, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Don't thank me bro, gotta give credit where its due and thanks for ur compliment. Heck man a little deficiency never took the beauty out of a pretty girl like that in my eyes lol. I'm seriously a jello (jealous) cracker. I love everything about ur op. I just wish I could afford to run something like that. I'm kinda glad to hear ull be using the gh 3 part. I'm considering goin all dwc my next grow and have the humboldt 3 part which seems the same to me, don't care if ones a knock off of the other; as ppl say. Maybe if u have time I could PM u and get some pointers on dwc. If not I more than understand tho bro, ill still be following this work of art u have. +rep for professionalism


of course bro pm me whenever and i will throw you all the knowledge i have to offer, the system came in time saved a bunch and the old lady is totally cool with it so i got pretty fortunate i have many things i "like" to do but only a few that i absolutely "love" to do it just makes me happy lol. as for DWC i think thats a excellent idea thats what i started on and still love doing them on occasion.


----------



## drgreentm (May 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looking good!


 thank you my friend, whats up with your ladies, i want a update hahaha!


----------



## drgreentm (May 3, 2011)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> they they look great! i'm glad i found this man
> 
> subbed fo sho!


 thank you man, glad you could jump in. i will prably let this thread go after a few harvests but i got the next batch of WW's after these and a fresh batch of bubba's vegging for about a week now getting big so that should be a very good yield and fun to watch.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 3, 2011)

Il post some soon  i moved them out of the aero to flood buckets there looking good got a couple runts but it all good


----------



## drgreentm (May 3, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Looking good I want to smoke some bubba , never tried it, send me some lol j/k
> 
> 2 weeks in are looking good too.


 lol dont tempt me i love getting different opinions on the final product, and thanks for the comps.


----------



## drgreentm (May 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Il post some soon  i moved them out of the aero to flood buckets there looking good got a couple runts but it all good


 hey the runts happen still put out some nice fat nugs though (usually lol) great though looking forward to checking them out.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 3, 2011)

View attachment 1583258View attachment 1583256still trying to dail in the flood time they are a bit droopy. cant seem to get it right, they droop like this all the
way though the dark time. There just pasing into week 2 bloom


----------



## newworldicon (May 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1583258View attachment 1583256still trying to dail in the flood time they are a bit droopy. cant seem to get it right, they droop like this all the
> way though the dark time. There just pasing into week 2 bloom


I wouldn't know where to find it now but I have read in a University study that leaf droop at night is usually nothing more than a tired plant from the days photosynthesising taking a bit of down time. If your growth and development in general is fine then do not concern yourself. 

This by no means side steps any potential watering issues though.


----------



## drgreentm (May 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1583258View attachment 1583256still trying to dail in the flood time they are a bit droopy. cant seem to get it right, they droop like this all the
> way though the dark time. There just pasing into week 2 bloom


 dam they look great, nice and green and healthy, do they droop like that with the lights on as well??


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 4, 2011)

View attachment 1584157View attachment 1584151View attachment 1584148heres what look like during lights on


----------



## newworldicon (May 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1584157View attachment 1584151View attachment 1584148heres what look like during lights on


From the images they look great, bit of tip curl but otherwise they seem fine, what is the water consumption per day in relation to the EC values and actual upward growth?


----------



## drgreentm (May 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1584157View attachment 1584151View attachment 1584148heres what look like during lights on


 they look great with the lights on very perky.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks!.........


----------



## drgreentm (May 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thanks!.........


 hey are those tables you run in veg aerojet's?? i want those lids for my flood tables they would kick ass for preventing algae.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 4, 2011)

There made by botanicare. Do you get algie bad?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 4, 2011)

Cus i just got a 4x4 flood table to replace the aero tubs and I think if algie is a issue Il fab a lid
To stop it


----------



## drgreentm (May 5, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Cus i just got a 4x4 flood table to replace the aero tubs and I think if algie is a issue Il fab a lid
> To stop it


 ya the algae is pissing me off im cleaning my tables every week with the res changes to keep it at bay i also use h202 which cuts it down a bit but i just like my tables clean lol. the water temps are good too they stay from 67-72 all day long so i figure the lids will stop the algea all together, well hopefully.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 5, 2011)

No light = no algie but finding a lid that fits isnt going to be easy


----------



## drgreentm (May 5, 2011)

i found some but they are not all that cheap there are blank even here is a link http://shop.bkfarms.com/2x4-grow-tray-lid/ what you think


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 5, 2011)

That look like it would work they have a 4x4 one to just dont know if it would fit though
Price aint that bad


----------



## drgreentm (May 5, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> That look like it would work they have a 4x4 one to just dont know if it would fit though
> Price aint that bad


 i have seen them in use at my local hydro store but they have a manifold under it with aero sprayers instead of the flood and drain thats where i got the idea but i dont know?? i have seen people make covers out of wood coated with weather proof paint.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 5, 2011)

I think to save a buck il use wood and paint it


----------



## drgreentm (May 5, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I think to save a buck il use wood and paint it


 i think im with you on that. for the price of one of those lids i could prably fab all of them out of wood lol.


----------



## newworldicon (May 5, 2011)

I use a sheet of insulation, here it is called celotex or kingspan. Don't know what you guys would have there.


----------



## drgreentm (May 6, 2011)

got a few better shots of the WW's as the other i didnt feel did them much justice these things are fattening up nicely.

also found the problem with the deficiencies of the plants, the house has a water softener and didnt think anything of it untill i got to reading about them on the internet and came to the conclusion that when i was using the hose to do water changes, the softener is not hooked to the outdoor water lines so it was always straight city tap, now when i started using the indoor taps it was a mass amount of salt in the water, wont be making that mistake twice just using the hose again untill i can get a R/O system for the room.


----------



## newworldicon (May 6, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> got a few better shots of the WW's as the other i didnt feel did them much justice these things are fattening up nicely.
> 
> also found the problem with the deficiencies of the plants, the house has a water softener and didnt think anything of it untill i got to reading about them on the internet and came to the conclusion that when i was using the hose to do water changes, the softener is not hooked to the outdoor water lines so it was always straight city tap, now when i started using the indoor taps it was a mass amount of salt in the water, wont be making that mistake twice just using the hose again untill i can get a R/O system for the room.


They look lovely mate, can I ask?.....have you cut a slither off the edges of each pot for extra drainage etc.?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 6, 2011)

No those are made that way i have same type just white


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 6, 2011)

Very Nice WW's bro. Going to be a great harvest.


----------



## Indefinately (May 6, 2011)

Hey Dr,

How often do you calibrate your ph meter?


----------



## drgreentm (May 6, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> They look lovely mate, can I ask?.....have you cut a slither off the edges of each pot for extra drainage etc.?


 nope just like hellraizer said they come that way mine are made by hydrofarm and they work great, excellent drainage.


DocGreenThumb said:


> Very Nice WW's bro. Going to be a great harvest.


 thanks doc, should be, there are only 6 of the widows but they should be a decent yield.


----------



## drgreentm (May 6, 2011)

Indefinately said:


> Hey Dr,
> 
> How often do you calibrate your ph meter?


 i havent calibrated it since i purchased this new one. had 4 hanna's crap out on my in three months so i got this one and its seems to be a better product all around. i just keep the tip in water and it should stay cal for a while.


----------



## Indefinately (May 6, 2011)

I have the same ph pen.

You saying you leave it in water all the time?


----------



## drgreentm (May 6, 2011)

Indefinately said:


> I have the same ph pen.
> 
> You saying you leave it in water all the time?


 ya man that cap is meant to be water tight just fill the cap with reg tap water after every use then pop the cap back on for storage, keeps the tip wet. if the tip dries out it could cause the probe to crap out very quickly.


----------



## Indefinately (May 6, 2011)

Thanks, I wasn't aware of that.
Had mine for about a year.
Only calibrated it twice.
Hope it's accurate.
No issues so far.
Great meter.


----------



## drgreentm (May 6, 2011)

Indefinately said:


> Thanks, I wasn't aware of that.
> Had mine for about a year.
> Only calibrated it twice.
> Hope it's accurate.
> ...


 i agree dam good investment i would reccomend it to anybody. love this thing.


----------



## drgreentm (May 11, 2011)

whats up guys im going to go ahead and throw up a update

i harvested the smaller ones not going to be a huge yield about 3 1/2 oz's but screw it its something for now lol. the others are about 4 weeks on Thursday and looking good for only that far along! now the vegging bubba's are looking good too for only 2 weeks in veg (got some runts) but i think i will put some of the larger ones in flower and let the runts veg more like another week maybe, then just let them all go for a little longer in flower no big deal. i will be taking allot more clones now so my pickings are not so slim. these perpetual grows are hell to get fine tuned (allot of trial and error) but i will get it down quick its allot more cloning then i had ever done before lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2011)

Hey drgreen looking good! One ? Looks like you have lots of room in those trays the way you
Lolly pop them, how come you dont fill up the gaps with more


----------



## drgreentm (May 11, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey drgreen looking good! One ? Looks like you have lots of room in those trays the way you
> Lolly pop them, how come you dont fill up the gaps with more


lol ya i could put 24 comfy in each tray (4 per square foot) with zero veg but i want to veg them bigger now that i got the ceiling height. i want them to end up about 3 foot in the end so they will take up more space. hoping these bubba's grow big with the extended veg period we will see soon for sure


----------



## NatureaFinest (May 11, 2011)

I'm lovin it man. Everything is lookin superb. I'd love 3 zips right about now lol. I love lookn at ur work.


----------



## drgreentm (May 12, 2011)

thanks a bunck NF, 3 zips aint bad its definitely something and im happy next harvest should be better they are 4 weeks today.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 12, 2011)

yea fo real! they lookin good man nice work!


----------



## drgreentm (May 12, 2011)

so i picked up one of the tray covers and got one on order pick it up Tuesday when i order the other 2 they are really nice but a bitch to cut square holes in lol. i also put 6 of the larger bubbas in there letting the runts veg a bit longer. i also picked up the gh flora micro and bloom and will be going with the lucas formula to start out coupled with liquid cool bloom, and flora kleen as a final flush. now i used to use bud xl in flower but recently noticed it has N in it which i dont like the rating is (0.4-0.0-0.2) now the kool bloom is (0-10-10) which i like allot more P-K so im glade i made the switch hopefully see some big differences.

in the pics you can see i cleaned the two trays by running a good dose of bleach and water for a few days as compared to pic three (dirty ass trays) so i im hoping the lids keep the trays allot cleaner.


----------



## drgreentm (May 12, 2011)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> yea fo real! they lookin good man nice work!


 thanks man, im actually just sitting here after a res change jamming to some Bob Marley, enjoying life and my plants lol.


----------



## Indefinately (May 12, 2011)

Hey Dr,

Extremely NEAT layout!
Love your WORK!

Keep it up Buddy!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 13, 2011)

Looking good man love that top


----------



## drgreentm (May 13, 2011)

Indefinately said:


> Hey Dr,
> 
> Extremely NEAT layout!
> Love your WORK!
> ...


 thanks indef i will for sure.


----------



## drgreentm (May 13, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looking good man love that top


 thanks man, and the flora series nutes make the water allot less dark so hoping that will help the staining as well. we will see.


----------



## NatureaFinest (May 13, 2011)

Hey dr. could u please please PM me. I was hoping I could talk to u about 400 watt digitals. I tried PM'n u but ur box is full and I don't wanna trash ur thread about it. Thanks bro


----------



## drgreentm (May 13, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Hey dr. could u please please PM me. I was hoping I could talk to u about 400 watt digitals. I tried PM'n u but ur box is full and I don't wanna trash ur thread about it. Thanks bro


 PM is in your box sorry about that.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 14, 2011)

Im been busy lost a full run of girls to a bad timer, aero sucks im done with it im going to a mini flood table to
Veg from now on


----------



## drgreentm (May 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im been busy lost a full run of girls to a bad timer, aero sucks im done with it im going to a mini flood table to
> Veg from now on


 man no way im sorry to hear that, aero is very touchy in that sense. did the timer just stop feeding them all together when it crapped out and dry the roots up??


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 14, 2011)

Yah i figure no water for about 10hr im running the pump now with no timer to see if they will pull through
But im not to hopeful. Roots are kinda brown im just pissed, im never doint this again they grow fast but die 
Way faster. You ever had this happen?


----------



## drgreentm (May 14, 2011)

so i changed the ladies feed up to the lucas at 8-16 ml M-B and also gave them a P-K spike with the kool bloom and they seemed to have responded well, they are looking fat today going through week 5 here are some pics. i also forgot to mention i got some ratchet pulley light hangers and ran a pipe through the lights so instead of having to move one light at a time i can just move them all together, its a breeze there is a pic of them too if anybody wanted to see how i did it.


----------



## drgreentm (May 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah i figure no water for about 10hr im running the pump now with no timer to see if they will pull through
> But im not to hopeful. Roots are kinda brown im just pissed, im never doint this again they grow fast but die
> Way faster. You ever had this happen?


 never man but this has always been a thought in my head about it, sucks badly i hate losing even one. you still got your ladies in flowering going right?? where these ones the new batch to replace.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 14, 2011)

Man just skim read the twenty or so pages. what room did your flower room used to be? just a spare bedroom, garage? looks bad ass btw


----------



## pazuzu420 (May 14, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> the fan actually sucks air from the room itself through the filter then runs through the hoods then out the room itself so the air is scrubbed before it even cools the lights.


Didn't happen to see the answer perhaps I'm just too wasted..but if you scrub before the lights and their was any sort of leaks between the light and the glass their would then be smell outside the grow room? Probably not a problem I guess as it would be such a minuscule amount and come to think of it mine has a nice rubber gasket, so with proper seals it is even less worry some. 
Funny how a post can go from something meaningful to ramblings of a stoner....


----------



## pazuzu420 (May 14, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> man no way im sorry to hear that, aero is very touchy in that sense. did the timer just stop feeding them all together when it crapped out and dry the roots up??


Just another good reason to purchase a good timer, especially for hydro. I went with a sentinel MDT-1 what brand crapped out on you drgreentm?


----------



## drgreentm (May 14, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Man just skim read the twenty or so pages. what room did your flower room used to be? just a spare bedroom, garage? looks bad ass btw


 thanks man, the old room was actually my 8x8x6 shed i made into my flower room lol worked well in the winter but now in the summer it just wasnt working out (ac units are stupid expensive), so the refrigerated air in the house is doing the job for me now working well just dont like the carpet in there having bug probs now (fungus gnats) hit them with spinosad and they seem to be at bay, only finding them dead now.


----------



## pazuzu420 (May 14, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> . i also forgot to mention i got some ratchet pulley light hangers and ran a pipe through the lights so instead of having to move one light at a time i can just move them all together, its a breeze there is a pic of them too if anybody wanted to see how i did it.


+rep on the ingenuity when it came to the solution of hanging your lights. You should consider putting a post in the DIY section, I think many people could benefit your idea when it comes to SoG and somewhat uniform canopies.


----------



## drgreentm (May 14, 2011)

pazuzu420 said:


> Didn't happen to see the answer perhaps I'm just too wasted..but if you scrub before the lights and their was any sort of leaks between the light and the glass their would then be smell outside the grow room? Probably not a problem I guess as it would be such a minuscule amount and come to think of it mine has a nice rubber gasket, so with proper seals it is even less worry some.
> Funny how a post can go from something meaningful to ramblings of a stoner....


haha its cool man i ramble all the time, i moved the whole room to another bigger room where i attached the lights to the suction side of the fan and the filter to the suction side of the lights. each row of three was split with a duct t so the heat wouldnt build up in the end lights, works great now and ya i had leaks in the lights when the fan was pushing through them just a shitty way to do it but fixed now im happy lol.

and for the aero timer thats not my system it was hellraizers he will pop in here and answer that for you im sure, i trust the sentinel units they are a great buy i got the temp controller and love it.


----------



## drgreentm (May 14, 2011)

pazuzu420 said:


> +rep on the ingenuity when it came to the solution of hanging your lights. You should consider putting a post in the DIY section, I think many people could benefit your idea when it comes to SoG and somewhat uniform canopies.


 i will do that for sure right now cause i looked everywhere to see if someone had a solution to this with no luck so if i can help a person or two im all for it thanks again for the rep and rep right back to you my friend.


----------



## drgreentm (May 17, 2011)

so going on 5 weeks thursday and everything is looking good in the flower room colas are filling in nicely, now instead of flowering my runts that where sitting in veg and still not growing much i decided to flower my bubba mother as i was going to switch her for out anyway and i have never been able to flower one of my moms so that should be interesting to see lol well here are some pics.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 17, 2011)

Hey bro are you using T5's for veg and if so how far are they from the tops how many bulbs, watts, spectrum etc.? hehe I think I'm going to switch from MH to T5's for veg/mother room.


----------



## drgreentm (May 17, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Hey bro are you using T5's for veg and if so how far are they from the tops how many bulbs, watts, spectrum etc.? hehe I think I'm going to switch from MH to T5's for veg/mother room.


 i have two t5 lights the one i use for veg is a 4 bulb and the one i use for my mothers is a 6 bulb and they work great, i like to be able to put them very close and with little heat it works out for the small rooms i have vegging and my mothers going on.


----------



## drgreentm (May 17, 2011)

i keep them about 2 to 4" from the tops.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 19, 2011)

Hey dr if the ebb is what you think you want to
Go to my foot print is 10x10 with 30 bucket on x4
600 and at 9 1/2 weeks its 3 to 4 zips per bucket
There alway a runt and it 1 to 2 zips on it. One about 
That system they grow like gang busters but large plant
You dont need to get alot off one plant in this system
I would go 2 to three weeks veg then trip them and they
Will be 3 plus feet


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 19, 2011)

One more thing not shure about growdan
Got a bud testing it but hydrotron seems
To work best plus it more stable ph


----------



## drgreentm (May 19, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> One more thing not shure about growdan
> Got a bud testing it but hydrotron seems
> To work best plus it more stable ph





hellraizer30 said:


> Hey dr if the ebb is what you think you want to
> Go to my foot print is 10x10 with 30 bucket on x4
> 600 and at 9 1/2 weeks its 3 to 4 zips per bucket
> There alway a runt and it 1 to 2 zips on it. One about
> ...


 thanks for the replies man i am very interested in it like you said maybe the monster system will work just not sure what would be best, im looking into upgrading all my ballast's to some dimmable 1000 watters so i dont have the problem with getting these things if i want to expand.

so you are running x4 600's and getting 30 pots under them right?? 3-4 zips a plant is very good i would do that no problem, i have plenty of space for that.


----------



## drgreentm (May 19, 2011)

hey hellraizer im sold im going to do it, here is a crude footprint let me know what you think. i will use my 6 400's in a different layout with 20 plants in the system, im thinking a 400 for 4 decent sized plants should be ok if they dont grow the way i want i will just upgrade my ballast's at that point for more watts.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 22, 2011)

Hey dr just got home will upload a layout and some pics of what the 2gal system can do later sunday got to get some
Sleep. Ttyl


----------



## drgreentm (May 22, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey dr just got home will upload a layout and some pics of what the 2gal system can do later sunday got to get some
> Sleep. Ttyl


 cool man thanks for taking the time.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 23, 2011)

View attachment 1615271View attachment 1615269View attachment 1615268View attachment 1615267View attachment 1615266View attachment 1615265View attachment 1615264View attachment 1615263


this run was jacked up went a extra week thinking it would be ok but as you can see they got way
to big and will effect the yield for sure. but 10x10 x4 600 and 3 to 4 per is easy. one thing this run
is there drinking 30 gals every 4 days so res change every week is a must. the hose were swaped
out for pvc with threaded break points for easy cleaning.


----------



## newworldicon (May 24, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1615271View attachment 1615269View attachment 1615268View attachment 1615267View attachment 1615266View attachment 1615265View attachment 1615264View attachment 1615263
> 
> 
> this run was jacked up went a extra week thinking it would be ok but as you can see they got way
> ...


What sort of size are you looking for before putting into flower and have you considered vertical growing like this?........https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/419280-vertical-tree-grow.html


----------



## drgreentm (May 24, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1615271View attachment 1615269View attachment 1615268View attachment 1615267View attachment 1615266View attachment 1615265View attachment 1615264View attachment 1615263
> 
> 
> this run was jacked up went a extra week thinking it would be ok but as you can see they got way
> ...


 very nice man, i ordered the 12 site system already and moved my lights, also built a riser floor from plywood and going to wrap it in a white tarp for any leaks or anything (will post pics today stupid camera battery died). 

so you are saying the veg timing is critical correct? to much = to crowded, to little = loss in yield, so to put them in at the perfect time is going to determine allot im sure. im going to run the 12 site for the first run then get the expansion kits for 24 next run if all goes well and the system is dialed in well at that point. im thinking i can still spread my outer lights out a bit more (will get you pics soon).


----------



## drgreentm (May 24, 2011)

ok so here are some pics of whats going on now like i said thinking i can still move those outer rows out a bit more for some added light to the outsides but for only 12 for the first run im thinking i should be ok. you can also see the bubbas are doing good the mother has blown up and looking healthier than ever. i also forgot to mention i harvested the WW's and came out to around 6 oz's dry (sorry dont have any harvest pics).


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 24, 2011)

Yah 3.5 weeks veg was way to long for the orange kush that are on the left. But the local strain on the right was ok
Estimated yield on this one going to be 2 1/2 to 3 per im hoping. If you set up 24under those 6 hps you will kill it in a 
Good way for sure. One thing to think about is maybe geting another 12site to slit the 24 to sep res to get a longer 
Res water life, cus these are crazy drinking fools lol


----------



## djfloms (May 25, 2011)

glad to see another orange krush grower.


----------



## drgreentm (May 25, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah 3.5 weeks veg was way to long for the orange kush that are on the left. But the local strain on the right was ok
> Estimated yield on this one going to be 2 1/2 to 3 per im hoping. If you set up 24under those 6 hps you will kill it in a
> Good way for sure. One thing to think about is maybe geting another 12site to slit the 24 to sep res to get a longer
> Res water life, cus these are crazy drinking fools lol


thanks man ya im thinking 3 weeks would be good these bubbas are weird in veg seems like the first week is virtually no growth then the second week they explode to about 10" then they slow way down again, the widows on the other hand just grow constantly and i have 7 clones already ready for transplant and another 7 should be ready within a few days also the system should be here in a few days im feeling really good about this one i can feel the impatience building up lol.


----------



## drgreentm (May 26, 2011)

got the tarp covering the wood today and moved the lights a bit apart the system should be here tomorrow or sat


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 26, 2011)

Looking good im going to go to 6x 600 as soon as i get the heat issue under control, this will be 
Epic grow cant wait to see how you doo


----------



## drgreentm (May 26, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looking good im going to go to 6x 600 as soon as i get the heat issue under control, this will be
> Epic grow cant wait to see how you doo


 are you planning on running your usual 30 or you thinking of adding a few? that will be the next upgrade (digi ballast's dimmable) i think 20 under my 400's should be ok for now but if all goes well i want to run more in the future, im pretty sure it will be ok. just hope keeping the res temps down wont be a task but if they start getting high im just going to get a water chiller.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 26, 2011)

Im going to add x2 600 and drop to 25 due to how crazy they get ing this system. And trim down the large leaves a bit
To eliminate shadowing. Less is more im hoping

A chiller is on my wish list also


----------



## drgreentm (May 26, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im going to add x2 600 and drop to 25 due to how crazy they get ing this system. And trim down the large leaves a bit
> To eliminate shadowing. Less is more im hoping
> 
> A chiller is on my wish list also


 i agree with you i think that will do great without having to cram them in, i am looking forward to this one i feel like a kid again come Christmas morning waiting for my package lol, i still have my mother flowering and my one tray (8 plants) all bubbas so i still have to let them go but i do have the clones vegging and will be ready for the new system so for now its just the waiting game. 

the sog was fun and i would recommend it to anyone who had the perfect strains in mind for it, the WW's are 'ok' for sog but there average yielding dna just forces you to have extremely high plant numbers to get the yield you are looking for and the bubbas, well they just are not sog friendly you absolutely cannot lollypop these things without killing the already small yield these things produce but i love both strains so i figure this is the best way to go about keeping these strains and not having to sacrifice the grade of meds for the quantity you know.


----------



## drgreentm (May 26, 2011)

and how easy would a chiller be to hook up on one of these systems?? im still a bit confused on how the whole thing works never really seen one in action, i have seen a top feed system but sure they are very different.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 27, 2011)

Well i would have the chiller on a closed loop, looks like something like this chiller to a 20 gal res then into a coil thats in the main res. and then loop back to the res. Im thinking this to achieve the most eco plus way to chill 55gal. Easyer to chill 2ogal.
And use volume to chill the larger one, plus it keeps the chiller clean.

The ebb has a pump that goes from the res to the control box, theres to level switches one to stop a over flood and
The other to pump back the water to a zero level. The control box with the over flow switch allows the buckets to flood 
Up to 3in from the top of the buckets, the timer is 24hr 15min pins. For 30 i flood for 30min. Each flood, now with veg
I flood x4 during lights on and bloom x3 floods all floods are 30 min long. During the first week from transplant i raised
The command box up 2 in. To raise the water line on all the buckets while roots develop the drop it back down, dont
Go more than 2 in or a flood could happen. Its important to keep the command box next to the res, reason for this is to
Leason the water that drains from the top edge of the res and back flood the command switch in the command box and trip
The pump, if this happens it wil constantly repeat and burn the pump up, so the drum needs to be next to the res. Hope
This all makes sense lol.


----------



## drgreentm (May 27, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well i would have the chiller on a closed loop, looks like something like this chiller to a 20 gal res then into a coil thats in the main res. and then loop back to the res. Im thinking this to achieve the most eco plus way to chill 55gal. Easyer to chill 2ogal.
> And use volume to chill the larger one, plus it keeps the chiller clean.
> 
> The ebb has a pump that goes from the res to the control box, theres to level switches one to stop a over flood and
> ...


 that is a good idea for the chiller setup and for the system i think i get it somewhat lol im assuming i am going to need the keep the brain bucket on the platform with the other buckets and the drum will need to be as close to that as possible. so the pump will be constantly triggered in short bursts is there 2 pumps (one in the brain one in the drum) or one im just wondering how the water gets from the brain back to the res. thanks for taking to time to explain this stuff i have searched allot and strangely enough i havent even found many journals on grows with the system.


----------



## drgreentm (May 28, 2011)

check out this blue dream plant i saw in a dudes journal on the internet i heard these things where not sutable for larger plants but fuck me look at this thing in a 2 gal pot lol he says it was a 9 oz plant and had 6 with 2 1000's


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 28, 2011)

Theres two pumps one in the command and one in the res. The command bucket can be any level as long
As the bucket are the same level. But the com box has to be right next to the res to stop the pump trip
Issuse. There is a thread called ebb & grow in the hydro section look it up theres tons of tweeks in it.


----------



## drgreentm (May 28, 2011)

new addition to the flowering family, a nice long vegged WW i really want to see what i can get of this strain with a longer veg time she has been vegged for 8 weeks (prably a bit long but what the hell) so she is day 1 the bubba mother (middle) is day 8 and the tray of bubbas is like day 16 so this should all be a nice harvest around july, i figured the two large plants have 800watts to themselves and the tray has 800 of its own as well so lighting shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## drgreentm (May 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Theres two pumps one in the command and one in the res. The command bucket can be any level as long
> As the bucket are the same level. But the com box has to be right next to the res to stop the pump trip
> Issuse. There is a thread called ebb & grow in the hydro section look it up theres tons of tweeks in it.


 thats what i figured man is the thread called (for all cap ebb and grow users)?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 28, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> thats what i figured man is the thread called (for all cap ebb and grow users)?


yep thats the one


----------



## newworldicon (May 28, 2011)

Boy has your grow changed over night mate but I think overall fewer bigger plants is the way to go, as a SOG grower I saw the value in growing this way. I too am heading in this direction. Good luck.


----------



## drgreentm (May 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yep thats the one


 sweet man thanks again for all the tips and everything sure i will have a few more for you but i will hop on that thread been checking it out for a little now (just skimmed though).


----------



## drgreentm (May 28, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Boy has your grow changed over night mate but I think overall fewer bigger plants is the way to go, as a SOG grower I saw the value in growing this way. I too am heading in this direction. Good luck.


 thanks man it really has changed lol but im hoping for the better should definitely be a journey.


----------



## newworldicon (May 28, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> thanks man it really has changed lol but im hoping for the better should definitely be a journey.


Well if you look at all the more experienced growers they all seem to prefer/implement this method of growing, you just cant beat a lower plant count ( for feds sake) and bigger yields to boot..bonus!!


----------



## drgreentm (May 28, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Well if you look at all the more experienced growers they all seem to prefer/implement this method of growing, you just cant beat a lower plant count ( for feds sake) and bigger yields to boot..bonus!!


 yup thats what im saying, i still think the sog method kicks ass and im keeping all my equipment, its easy to set up and if i got to i could put it in a much smaller space.


----------



## newworldicon (May 29, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> yup thats what im saying, i still think the sog method kicks ass and im keeping all my equipment, its easy to set up and if i got to i could put it in a much smaller space.


You are right, it is nothing to revert back once you have the kit.


----------



## NEVER OUTGUNNED (May 31, 2011)

*Very nice set up dude, i just today set up my first tray. I was doing perpetual aero/top drip in 5 gallon buckets, decided i instead needed more plants, less veg time (6 weeks), and less fucking hassle. aero is a bitch, all the hoses, clogs, leaks..ooooh the fucking leaks.. so ebb & flow was the way to go, clay pebbles instead of rock wool cubes, better aeration i figure. perpetual, every two week, under soon to be 2600 watts, plus 1200 watts for veg.*


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 31, 2011)

Il never go back to aero i lost 30 top notch clones to it


----------



## newworldicon (May 31, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Il never go back to aero i lost 30 top notch clones to it


That's a real pity mate, I however have never had issues, tried ebb&flood a short while back and just had to go back to aero, it was more down to my own personal situation with water falling from tray to res in the middle of the night making too much noise, a neighbour even asked if I had a leak....yikes!!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 31, 2011)

If i had nabours that close that they could hear the water i wouldnt even think of growing


----------



## newworldicon (May 31, 2011)

LOL it was a joke mate.


----------



## drgreentm (May 31, 2011)

NEVER OUTGUNNED said:


> View attachment 1626057
> 
> 
> *Very nice set up dude, i just today set up my first tray. I was doing perpetual aero/top drip in 5 gallon buckets, decided i instead needed more plants, less veg time (6 weeks), and less fucking hassle. aero is a bitch, all the hoses, clogs, leaks..ooooh the fucking leaks.. so ebb & flow was the way to go, clay pebbles instead of rock wool cubes, better aeration i figure. perpetual, every two week, under soon to be 2600 watts, plus 1200 watts for veg.*


very nice my friend, ladies look healthy and happy i love flood and drain.


----------



## drgreentm (May 31, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Il never go back to aero i lost 30 top notch clones to it


im with you on that one im just not a aero guy they are a bit to touchy for me i can be a bit on the lazy side lol.


----------



## drgreentm (May 31, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> That's a real pity mate, I however have never had issues, tried ebb&flood a short while back and just had to go back to aero, it was more down to my own personal situation with water falling from tray to res in the middle of the night making too much noise, a neighbour even asked if I had a leak....yikes!!!!!


lol this is funny cause my veg tray is in my room closet and come 4am when its finished its cycle and draining its pretty noisy lol no neighbors hear but i sure can lol.


----------



## coonword (May 31, 2011)

hellraizer can i ask how u lost 30 clones due to aero?!?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 31, 2011)

coonword said:


> hellraizer can i ask how u lost 30 clones due to aero?!?


Pump failed to turn on and i was gone for less than 12 hours is all it took all dead


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Pump failed to turn on and i was gone for less than 12 hours is all it took all dead


 hey man i got the system today and all i have to say is WOW i love it already, very easy to set up. i ran it with just some water and it worked great (no leaks no probs controller works great). now i have the controller as close as i could get it to the res ( less than 1' away) but i have some long feed lines and the pump keeps tripping like you explained earlier ( buckets seem to drain slowly to the controller) i heard to kinda turn/tweak the float senser on the bottom a little to the side is this true.


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 1, 2011)

sorry no pics still got dead battery for the camera will get some tomorrow and for sure take some pics, i had all the buckets set earlier and cut all the hoses to fit but didnt get a pic, should be a nice grow though got 12 clones vegging till this batch harvests and then its on lol.

p.s 
thanks for all your help hellraizor your the shit my friend i owe you lol


----------



## newworldicon (Jun 1, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> hey man i got the system today and all i have to say is WOW i love it already, very easy to set up. i ran it with just some water and it worked great (no leaks no probs controller works great). now i have the controller as close as i could get it to the res ( less than 1' away) but i have some long feed lines and the pump keeps tripping like you explained earlier ( buckets seem to drain slowly to the controller) i heard to kinda turn/tweak the float senser on the bottom a little to the side is this true.


Is this a RDWC system you speak of?


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 1, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Is this a RDWC system you speak of?


 no its actually the c.a.p ebb and grow 12 site really nice.


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 1, 2011)

here are a few pics of the system looks a little messy cause of all the plants in there now but i had it running for the whole night and seems to be doing fine, figured out what was tripping the pump as well. on the drain line back to the res, on the inside of the lid i had a hose going from there to the bottom of the res that was creating a siphon and pulling water from the res to the controller kicking the pump constantly, removed it and good to go.


and here are also just some of the plants. the bubbas in the tray are 3 weeks tomorrow the bubba mother in the middle is 2 weeks tomorrow and the WW mother is 1 week tomorrow all looking good and healthy.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jun 1, 2011)

Damn, how big is that room your growing in? Niiice set up btw.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 1, 2011)

Dr start of by raiseing the float switch side of the control box by as little as a 1/8in a peace of cardboard should work.
Im some cases turning the float switch it self is needed

Also those leed lines are to long shorten them up by sliding the res closer
Those linr should go strait up out of the x box to the res


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dr start of by raiseing the float switch side of the control box by as little as a 1/8in a peace of cardboard should work.
> Im some cases turning the float switch it self is needed
> 
> Also those leed lines are to long shorten them up by sliding the res closer
> Those linr should go strait up out of the x box to the res


 ok will do im will cut those lines down and prop the control box up a bit and give her another run, thanks as usual for the advice man just cant wait to get my clones in here but im not going to rush it as i want some good vegged clones this time around.


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 1, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Damn, how big is that room your growing in? Niiice set up btw.


 lol its a 14'x16'x9' im using half the room for the grow if i wanted i could get a tent to veg in on the other half which i might do in the near future, and thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jun 1, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> lol its a 14'x16'x9' im using half the room for the grow if i wanted i could get a tent to veg in on the other half which i might do in the near future, and thanks for the compliment.


 luckiest bastard I know lol. Can't wait to see some trees in there.


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 1, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> luckiest bastard I know lol. Can't wait to see some trees in there.


 lol i dont know about that but hey we all work with what we got and im just glad i had the space, i cant wait ether i just transplanted my bubbas from my flood table to the pots but they arent trees and prably wont be massive yielders but figured they could use the room i will post pics in a few.


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 1, 2011)

ok here it is, the system is running great i shortend the lines going to the res and it made a huge difference (thank you hellraizor) so here are a few pics.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 1, 2011)

Looking good man!

One thing im thinking is you may not get the super yield due to the fact there
Not started in the bucket but i could be rong, you have a scrubber running in there?
And if you dont mind can you break down your cooling systems, im fighting heat
And RH and looking for ideas


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looking good man!
> 
> One thing im thinking is you may not get the super yield due to the fact there
> Not started in the bucket but i could be rong, you have a scrubber running in there?
> ...


 thanks man and i gotta agree with you on the yield, i highly doubt the yield for these ones is going to be even close to high lol they are real lanky from fighting it out in the tray but figured i could learn the system with these ones so when the next batch comes in im real familiar with the process. 

for the cooling i have my carbon filter hooked up to the end of my lights (i will take a pic) and venting to the outside. my carbon filter is quite small its only rated for 400cfm but is ok for my lights now but when i go to 600's im going to need a bigger fan and filter im thinking. also the house has two refrigerated air units (one for upstairs and one for down) so this helps allot to, the room fluctuates between 75-80 with the lights on might have some issues myself when the light upgrade comes after this harvest.


----------



## newworldicon (Jun 2, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> thanks man and i gotta agree with you on the yield, i highly doubt the yield for these ones is going to be even close to high lol they are real lanky from fighting it out in the tray but figured i could learn the system with these ones so when the next batch comes in im real familiar with the process.
> 
> for the cooling i have my carbon filter hooked up to the end of my lights (i will take a pic) and venting to the outside. my carbon filter is quite small its only rated for 400cfm but is ok for my lights now but when i go to 600's im going to need a bigger fan and filter im thinking. also the house has two refrigerated air units (one for upstairs and one for down) so this helps allot to, the room fluctuates between 75-80 with the lights on might have some issues myself when the light upgrade comes after this harvest.


I think it helps that your room is bigger than the growing space under the lights so heat issues are in essence diluted into the rest of the room, you will probably only have to bump up to a 5 inch or 6 just for making sure if you want. Looking good none the less.


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 2, 2011)

ya and im pretty sure 90% of the heat generated is due to the 6 magnetic ballast's i have in there, when i switch to digi's im thinking the heat may go down considerably. so maybe having 6 600's with digi's will equal out to 6 400's with magnetics heat wise anyway, not sure but there is only one way to find out. i think you are right though the room is 14x16 but im only using 7x12 of it to grow in and also my thermometer is on the ceiling where or course hot air is going to sit so it may be cooler on the ground then the temp displayed, i also have 2 16" fans constantly moving air amongst the room so that prably helps as well.


----------



## 2Stoned2curious (Jun 3, 2011)

i really love my digital ballast, its really not hot at all...i had a great deal on a ACE one and it works super great

i really love your grow man, very esthetic

peace


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 5, 2011)

got a few pics the big bubba is really starting to take off as well as the others in the ebb and grow pots flowers are coming along nicely getting pretty fat. i am still very curious about this bubba monster in yields looking like she might actually produce some decent sized colas.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 5, 2011)

Dam thats a monster lol


----------



## J. Smoker (Jun 6, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> got a few pics the big bubba is really starting to take off as well as the others in the ebb and grow pots flowers are coming along nicely getting pretty fat. i am still very curious about this bubba monster in yields looking like she might actually produce some decent sized colas.


No doubt, with all those bud sites you definetly should have a nice harvest.


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 10, 2011)

ok so i got a few more pics on, the big bubba has had a massive branch taken off on accident (my fault walking by her to water) but she seems to still be healthy and filling in nicely. i have never flowered a bubba this large but it appears she is actually forming colas rather than smaller budes which i am very surprised at, the ww is HUGE as well and already filling with flowers. also the smaller bubbas have really seem to have taken off and im pretty happy with the production so far (for a 2 week veg).

White Widow (2 weeks in flower 5 gal bubble bucket)
















Big Bubba (3 weeks in flower 5 gal hempy bucket)
















SOG Bubbas (4 weeks in flower ebb and grow)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 10, 2011)

looking good hows the ebb going? any issues?


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 10, 2011)

killer, dude


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 10, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> looking good hows the ebb going? any issues?


 absolutely beautifully this system is the shit i really like it already did a res change and it was so easy. the ph was crazy for the first res but now it seems to be very stable now (no ph down on day 3 of new res). i really cant wait for my new clones to go in im doing some lst on them to keep them short so the 400's dont have to penetrate the canopy to much.


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 10, 2011)

Clown Baby said:


> killer, dude


 thanks clown baby glad you stopped in.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 10, 2011)

I know you must of said what nutes your using but I cant remember lol what nutes you using?


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 10, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I know you must of said what nutes your using but I cant remember lol what nutes you using?


 im using the gh flora on the lucas formula for now 8-16 m-b and use liquid kool bloom twords the end of flower, seems to be working great for now.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 11, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> im using the gh flora on the lucas formula for now 8-16 m-b and use liquid kool bloom twords the end of flower, seems to be working great for now.


One thing you could add and im completly sold on it is GHs dimond nectar pinaple rush
This stuff when added makes your res water smell like pinaples lol bbut ive seem better 
Swelling and crystal production.


----------



## sudynim (Jun 11, 2011)

hey man I love ur setup ill def be thumbing through your journal! keep up the good work. PS i just created a thread for high wattage growers in big rooms, u should check it out. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/438624-high-wattage-growers-unite-2000w.html!


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 11, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> One thing you could add and im completly sold on it is GHs dimond nectar pinaple rush
> This stuff when added makes your res water smell like pinaples lol bbut ive seem better
> Swelling and crystal production.


 I was wondering about the dimond nector I was almost going to buy it and didn't, now that you mention it I think I'm going to give it a try do you add it to with the cool bloom or through out flower in general?


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 11, 2011)

sudynim said:


> hey man I love ur setup ill def be thumbing through your journal! keep up the good work. PS i just created a thread for high wattage growers in big rooms, u should check it out. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/438624-high-wattage-growers-unite-2000w.html!


 cool man I will be checking it out for sure and thanks for stopping in and checking out my grow.


----------



## matatan (Jun 11, 2011)

i also run gh micro/grow/bloom but by there feeding schedule. i just bought using florablend and floralicious plus. i was looking into nectar but didnt really understand what it does.. care to shed some light on me??
nectar is sugar correct? molasses? and that increases taste i would presume? floralicious plus says it increases colors, taste and yield.... see my confusion...?


----------



## panhead (Jun 11, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> it can be done ether way this is one of the only ways to have it set in a room of this size, if i find another way i might change it around but for now its working good.


Lookin good,i run much the same set up as yours only a tad larger scale,we run 8 4x8 bud tables set up one week apart for a harvest every 5-9 days,we run 3 600 watters per table and air cool the lights using a push/pull configuration with a fan inbetween each light. 

When i set the room up we decided to make every efforf to have maximum performance & efficency out of all the equipment,we also made a commitment to making the bulk of our very large electric costs go twords lighting & not spend alot on cooling the lights or the room,this meant a shit ton of testing every component in every possible scenario,then recording the resluts for comparison before settling on a final set up.

Running a push/pull configuration where the fan is doing double duty in pulling hot air as well as pushing hot air is without a doubt the most cost effective & efficient way we found,which translated in a much cooler room.

If you own the bldg you grow in you can go geothermal on the res & eleminate the need for external cooling on the res durring the hot months ,we did it with all of our res's & eleminated all the chillers which saved us between $300-$500 a month on electric costs.


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 11, 2011)

matatan said:


> i also run gh micro/grow/bloom but by there feeding schedule. i just bought using florablend and floralicious plus. i was looking into nectar but didnt really understand what it does.. care to shed some light on me??
> nectar is sugar correct? molasses? and that increases taste i would presume? floralicious plus says it increases colors, taste and yield.... see my confusion...?


 i am the same way was never sure exactly what it did and gh has so many additives, i am also running general organics calmag that has mollases and sugar in with it so im not sure all i know is the mollases has been giving me hell with nasty slime as im pretty sure the bad micros feed off of it like a Thanksgiving feast lol tried not running it this time and have no slime so im pretty sure that was what was causing it.


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 11, 2011)

panhead said:


> Lookin good,i run much the same set up as yours only a tad larger scale,we run 8 4x8 bud tables set up one week apart for a harvest every 5-9 days,we run 3 600 watters per table and air cool the lights using a push/pull configuration with a fan inbetween each light.
> 
> When i set the room up we decided to make every efforf to have maximum performance & efficency out of all the equipment,we also made a commitment to making the bulk of our very large electric costs go twords lighting & not spend alot on cooling the lights or the room,this meant a shit ton of testing every component in every possible scenario,then recording the resluts for comparison before settling on a final set up.
> 
> ...


 very cool man i am very curious of the geothermal to cool the res any info on this would be greatly appreciated. 

sounds like you have a great perpetual grow going, i loved it too but with my work and all just dont think it is the thing for me anymore. some harvest's would be great some not so great just all depended on the amount of time spent in the room and with work i just couldnt spend allot of time in there, so the single harvest every couple months seems to be a bit more chill for me to manage at the moment but i would love to check out your grow sounds very meticulous just like i like it lol.


----------



## panhead (Jun 11, 2011)

matatan said:


> i also run gh micro/grow/bloom but by there feeding schedule. i just bought using florablend and floralicious plus. i was looking into nectar but didnt really understand what it does.. care to shed some light on me??
> nectar is sugar correct? molasses? and that increases taste i would presume? floralicious plus says it increases colors, taste and yield.... see my confusion...?


We run the GH line of nutes as well,we have so many tables going to where it makes it very easy to evaluate different brand nutes as well as additives so we tried the entire GH line of additives listed on the expert/advanced section of the feed chart.

We tested the GH line of additives with the mindset where if it adds even the slightest benifit over the other tables that we would use the product,we tested the additives using one table running only the 3 basic GH nutes as a control,then the other 7 tables were fed a different single additive,we then fed one table the entire line of additives per instructions on the feed chart.

In the table that was fed the entire line of additives we had a shit ton of differences,none good,on top of making the res damm near impossible to retain a stable ph we experienced slight nute burn.

Out of the entire line of additives the only one we found to enhance color,vigor,harvest weight,taste,quality ect was Liquid Kool Bloom which gave us about another ounce or two per table,even now im not sure if the extra bud weight cant be replicated just as well by adding extra Flora Bloom in place of the Kool Bloom which is something we are comparing right now in 2 seperate tables with one week seperating them.

In a nutshell all of the additives we tried were pure snake oil bullshit where GH relys on customers not doing side by side comparisons ,the placebo effecf is very strong and manufacturers are extremely aware of this,they put out literature with big seudo scientific reasons why our plants can benifit from using the product, they also know its human nature to desire better quality and most will see benifits because they wanted to see results when they bought the product.

In my opinion dont waste your time or cash .


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 11, 2011)

Very informative, I'm happy with the liquid Kool bloom I was using hg bud xl for a while and it worked ok bit for the price (almost 60 bucks for a litre) the cool bloom IMO works better and is only like 20 bucks a quart so there is no comparison.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 11, 2011)

@ Panhead i also would like some info on geothermal cooling, i have x4 res tank and chillers isnt a option 

@ drgreentm I dont use any other GH products just the nectar


----------



## matatan (Jun 11, 2011)

panhead said:


> We run the GH line of nutes as well,we have so many tables going to where it makes it very easy to evaluate different brand nutes as well as additives so we tried the entire GH line of additives listed on the expert/advanced section of the feed chart.
> 
> We tested the GH line of additives with the mindset where if it adds even the slightest benifit over the other tables that we would use the product,we tested the additives using one table running only the 3 basic GH nutes as a control,then the other 7 tables were fed a different single additive,we then fed one table the entire line of additives per instructions on the feed chart.
> 
> ...


you obviously have MUCH MUCH more experience than me, i have 1 grow under my belt and that first was an auto, currently on my first reg seed. im not gonna say your wong but i will say that i have ZERO ph problems in flower. in veg yes i have to adjust a couple times per but in flower i dont even have to use ph up or down at all with ppm over 900 or so. this is my first run using so many nutes, micro/grow/bloom, florablend, floralicous plus, koolbloom (dry at the end), hygrozyme and great white. i just add more water if the ppm is higher than id like it to be and so far, fingers crossed!, no nute burn. in flower anyway i had issues in veg. neway just my 2cents
thanx for the info! do you have a thread? id love a chair


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jun 11, 2011)

Damn dr green. I kno the pics were a few pages back but those monster trees are absolutely a sight. I love seeing huge plants like that.


----------



## LBH (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm with Panhead, "Less is more" 

Base line nutes is where it's at for me. Companies love to make products with cool names just to sell you another product....... N-P-K. Done.

I will say though that root boosters like Kangaroots, Roots excelurator,...some of those have a place but otherwise,....base line baby!! lol

OP- Very nice, CLEAN set-up.


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 11, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Damn dr green. I kno the pics were a few pages back but those monster trees are absolutely a sight. I love seeing huge plants like that.


 thanks for the compliments man they are pretty crazy and the pics do them absolutely no justice lol.


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 11, 2011)

LBH said:


> I'm with Panhead, "Less is more"
> 
> Base line nutes is where it's at for me. Companies love to make products with cool names just to sell you another product....... N-P-K. Done.
> 
> ...


 thanks for stopping in and the compliments, i believe in base nutes as well and just a simple p-k spike (liquid kool bloom at 0-10-10) in late flower seems to work good but im always up for trying new products, dont know if i would try all of them but maybe a few and if they dont work i just wont buy them again lol.


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 13, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> ok here it is, the system is running great i shortend the lines going to the res and it made a huge difference (thank you hellraizor) so here are a few pics.


Nice set up dr , this is one of the cleanest grows i've seen on here that anit a small cab . Sub'd bro

Drgdre


----------



## panhead (Jun 13, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> Very informative, I'm happy with the liquid Kool bloom I was using hg bud xl for a while and it worked ok bit for the price (almost 60 bucks for a litre) the cool bloom IMO works better and is only like 20 bucks a quart so there is no comparison.


Bulk buying is the only way to go unless its a micro grow,even if your only running a small set up go bulk.

We use shit tons of nutes so we evaluated every last container size that General Hydro offers,the bigger the container the less the per quart cost is,its been 2 years since we did the cost study so i may not be spot on .

The biggest value we found was the 6 gallon containers,buying this way brings the per quart price down to about $3 a quart,they also offer the main 3 nutes in 55 gallon barrels but the savings of about $0.75 cents per quart vs a multi thousand dollar investment dont add up.


----------



## panhead (Jun 13, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> @ Panhead i also would like some info on geothermal cooling, i have x4 res tank and chillers isnt a option
> 
> @ drgreentm I dont use any other GH products just the nectar


This is gonna be a long response but its needed to understand how much work went into making this idea work.

I used to be in union commercial and industrial construction for 30 yrs,i got the idea one day while i was in a boring ass meeting,i was watching the HVAC guys installing underground lines for the geothermal heat/cooling system & asked their foreman if it would work for my application,he gave me the info to where as long as i was well below the frost line i'd be good to go but in the coldest months i might need to heat the res a bit.

We dug pits 4 feet deep & put a 50 ft coil of tubing in the pit & covered with sand then soil,connected one end to the pump & the other end to the table but we had a ton of problems,it took about 75 gallons to fill a 55 gal res plus we had flow issues so we gave up & went back to running the chillers.

I was watching This old house & they burried a big ass water tank for watering a garden & it hit me,why not just bury the res & use normal lengths of tubing.

We tried it with a single res 1st,we dug down 4 ft again & put plastic 55 gal drums in the ground,to protect against tree roots we mixed rock salt into the soil & backfilled to within one foot of ground level,then we repoured concrete to finish the flooring,it was an instant success for keeping the water cool but it was too cold, we added a fish tank heater & it was perfect but not without another problem.

We burried the top of the barrel even with the new floor top which was a huge mistake,contaminents from the floor would get into the res,we liked the results so much that we decided to go geothermal with all the tables with a few changes starting with leaving each barrel about a foot above floor level, with the lids installed there is no chance for contaminents entering the res.

On subsequent barrels we added a no float sump pump that we hard plumed with the discharge outlets feeding directly into the grey water lines of the bldg,this way when we change the res's all we have to do is turn on the sump pumps & in about 6 minutes all the res's are ready to refill or clean,we also added dedicated fresh water lines directly to each res & connected a short water hose that goes through a hole in the barrels lid along with the lines to & from the table.

All this was great but trying to ph the water was hard,we ended up putting a bluelab tri meter system in each res at a huge cost but it does make the grow much more efficient.

Each table has its own res ,which in turn has its own table pump,sump/discharge pump,discharge lines,fresh water line & tank heater,the trays are all set up on wooden tables made from 2x4's & plywood & the legs are all set on heavy duty casters ,the system sits directly over top its res to block light, we roll the entire system in & out for maintence & harvesting,when finished we restock the table & roll it back into its 
place.

Keep in mind that we own our bldg,its one of the rental properties my family owns that is in pretty bad shape visually & we couldnt find a tennant for years so when we bought into the co-op we used the whole area for our grows.


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 13, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Nice set up dr , this is one of the cleanest grows i've seen on here that anit a small cab . Sub'd bro
> 
> Drgdre


Thanks for stopping in dr and for the comps. Glad to have you on board.


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 15, 2011)

got some more pics, i harvested the 8 smaller bubbas, it was a bit early i know but the trics where all cloudy and a few amber so i chopped them so i could get more light to the bigger plants. they are looking real good, the big bubba seems to be a bit on the slow side but im willing to bet its due to the loooong veg time. 

harvested bubba's not sure on weight as of yet but was 662 grams wet but these plants produce allot of stem but the smoke should be amazing















big bubba looking good





white widow looking real good


----------



## matatan (Jun 15, 2011)

yea man, pretty early chop, might have lessened your harvest and smoke. looks great tho!
smoke report when there dried!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 15, 2011)

I know how it is im taking down some to thats early need to free up room! looks good DR


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 22, 2011)

whats up guys so the big bubba came down, she was badly root bound and just didnt seem to be growing at all anymore so she was about 3 oz's dry (used for hash) and the others where 4.5 oz's dry (not to bad) now i already have 3 bubba clones that where about 14-18" topped in veg so they needed to go in, i also have 3 WW clones that are short fat little plants i also topped in veg and have another 5 that will be ready in about 3 or 4 days. i also ordered some GHS super critical (5 fem) and have recieved them and already germinated (5 outta 5) they will be ready for the next go round also got a free new york #47 (nycd x ak47) that im going to save but for now i have 10 clones of ww (choosing the best 7) and will have these 5 super criticals for next round. anyway here are some pics of the white widow monster as she is filling out nicely for just hitting the 4 week mark of flower. check em out.






and what i like to call the crown (all the tops surrounding a bowl of buds)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 22, 2011)

looking off the hook man!! as allways. hows the ebb?


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 22, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> looking off the hook man!! as allways. hows the ebb?


 thanks man, the ebb is still kickin ass i will get some pics up of the clones in it soon i was having slime with the molasses so stopped using it and switched to some botanicare calmag and problem solved. plants are looking green and healthy, going to be getting a tent and another system to veg in to make the transition to flower easier.


----------



## blueryder (Jun 30, 2011)

hey all ya tokers! im new on here, and dont know how to post pics.any help? anyway iv got a hydro/dwc, with one 400watt MH/HPS, with wing reflector. got 3 snow whites in the last couple weeks of flowering(looking fuckin sweet,and great smell). also got 1-TNT KUSH ,and 1-JACK HERER(all feminized) in a 2x2x5 grow tent in hydro/dwc that are about 2 weeks old. Use B.C. nutrients for all at half strength.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 4, 2011)

whats up fellas havent posted nothing for a while so im putting up a few pics for the hell of it, i cut the widow down to free up my lights (she was 6 1/2 weeks in) she was 5 oz's dry im not going to be growing that cut anymore anyway as the super critical is crossed with WW anyway so no point really, there is one of the bubbas left from that run and she is looking the best of the bubbas for sure, there is a pic of the super criticals already looking good and all the next run already vegging, also got some new cuts. next run will be 5 super criticals, 1 new york 47, 2 ak47's, 1 nycd, and 3 bubbas, and i also still have 1 cut of the WW and more bubbas so im contemplating getting another 6 pots and running them all not sure yet though.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 4, 2011)

those are some good roots DRG


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 4, 2011)

i know man i really didnt think they would come out of the pots like that but from what i have seen these kushes really like there root space lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 5, 2011)

yah my purple and orange kush are the same way this last one my largest one was root bound up first time thats happend.


----------



## stillgamble (Jul 5, 2011)

damn dr looking good. im subed and cant wait for these ladies to finish


----------



## TreeGear (Jul 5, 2011)

Whats up man! I ventured over to your journal to check it out. I'm gonna have to nut up and put my ebb and grow in so I can spread my plants out a bit more I think. My 1800w is too concentrated on my tray by the look of your setup. That 12 bucket monster set-up looks money.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 5, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yah my purple and orange kush are the same way this last one my largest one was root bound up first time thats happend.


 thats crazy man and for a hydro system to be rootbound says something lol this kush was vegged for 4 weeks, the nugs are not huge but the stems are drooping so im sure the little nugs are dense as all hell not sure though i dont really like touching them to much.


stillgamble said:


> damn dr looking good. im subed and cant wait for these ladies to finish


 cool man glad to have you on, sure the yields are not going to be record breaking or anything (still only running 400 watters) but as soon as i get the 600's its going to be much better in the yield department.


TreeGear said:


> Whats up man! I ventured over to your journal to check it out. I'm gonna have to nut up and put my ebb and grow in so I can spread my plants out a bit more I think. My 1800w is too concentrated on my tray by the look of your setup. That 12 bucket monster set-up looks money.


whats up treegear glad you stopped in, ya the system rocks i saw hellraizor's setup a while back and was always thinking about it so i finally just got it and its so much better. im running half the plants i was in my trays and sure the yields will be much higher its a win win for me. fire that ebb back up lol its nice to have the versatility if my plants outgrow the space they are in i could just slide pots over and i even have multiple sets of hangers on the roof to accommodate where the plants are located its as easy as unhooking one and putting it on the other for a larger spread.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 5, 2011)

got some pics il get them up asap!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 5, 2011)

View attachment 1677629View attachment 1677628View attachment 1677627View attachment 1677626View attachment 1677625View attachment 1677624View attachment 1677616


heres some updates I went from 30 to 13 with x4 600 above hope they get the light they need this time around lol
nutes are AN g/m/b with big bud and b-52 PH 5.8 and ppms are 1000 in a 10x10 tent
Hopefuly this will be my last grow with hydrotron


----------



## TreeGear (Jul 8, 2011)

drgreentm- finally got the time to read thru your journal and catch up....here's some flooring insight for you....if you were still wanting to get rid of the carpet, prior to putting in laminate, i had carpet and just ran that 6 mil black white poly over the carpet and it helped a ton with bugs, its waterproof, makes your floor reflective, plus makes clean up a snap. Just roll it up and throw it in a black garbage bag. In hindsight, I shoulda just pulled the carpet out and had concrete slab considering the carpet is pretty much done after you grow on it for a few cycles anyway. Can you sell "honey I'm tearing the carpet out of the extra bedroom" to your wife? I haven't seen a single bug since I got rid of the carpet and started intaking from inside the house (i assume you're doing that as well by your A/C comments). btw...are you pulling air in with an inline or just passively thru the houses ducts as they replace whats being scrubbed and blown out?


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 14, 2011)

whats up guys just got back from a week vacation and everything is going well the plants have exploded both in veg and flower and looking healthy as can be



hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1677629View attachment 1677628View attachment 1677627View attachment 1677626View attachment 1677625View attachment 1677624View attachment 1677616
> 
> 
> heres some updates I went from 30 to 13 with x4 600 above hope they get the light they need this time around lol
> ...


dam bro those things look great as usual, love the work man curious to see how they do with just the croutons. 



TreeGear said:


> drgreentm- finally got the time to read thru your journal and catch up....here's some flooring insight for you....if you were still wanting to get rid of the carpet, prior to putting in laminate, i had carpet and just ran that 6 mil black white poly over the carpet and it helped a ton with bugs, its waterproof, makes your floor reflective, plus makes clean up a snap. Just roll it up and throw it in a black garbage bag. In hindsight, I shoulda just pulled the carpet out and had concrete slab considering the carpet is pretty much done after you grow on it for a few cycles anyway. Can you sell "honey I'm tearing the carpet out of the extra bedroom" to your wife? I haven't seen a single bug since I got rid of the carpet and started intaking from inside the house (i assume you're doing that as well by your A/C comments). btw...are you pulling air in with an inline or just passively thru the houses ducts as they replace whats being scrubbed and blown out?


i hear you on that, i shoulda just pulled the carpet out too but im pretty sure im going to just be purchasing a 10x10 tent for flower and might also be trying some bare bulb vert lighting. im thinking of doing 9 very large trees with 8 600's in the middles and outsides and doing flip flop breakers with 4 ballast's to light all sides of the plants but only 4 will be on at a time so my consumption of power will stay at 2400w in flower this will make it much easier to achieve 1+ gpw but still all speculation at this point but in the process of gathering the lighting and tent equipment to change it all.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 14, 2011)

some pics of the ladies for you guys some very noticable growth in veg and flower production is already kicking off nicely.

veg 





the super critical seedlings just exploded with growth, got one runt (front left row) and one died the rest are good.





and wanted to show how well the rooter trays work for these RW the outer root growth is so beautiful and white 





bubba nug





group


----------



## bcguy01 (Jul 14, 2011)

so do you like buckets or the tables better? i am looking to make my setup and want to maximize yield what would you recommend


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 14, 2011)

Having a bit of issues with feeding seems they want more flood time in cruton than hydrotron
So im flooding x4 during lights on seem alot but the wilt/droop if i dont
Could be root development not shure yet


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 14, 2011)

bcguy01 said:


> so do you like buckets or the tables better? i am looking to make my setup and want to maximize yield what would you recommend


 i like the buckets much better they are much more versatile i can move them where i want when i want and just much easier to maintain, also you can run a variety of plant sizes and without being confined.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Having a bit of issues with feeding seems they want more flood time in cruton than hydrotron
> So im flooding x4 during lights on seem alot but the wilt/droop if i dont
> Could be root development not shure yet


 if they drain well (which im sure they do being in a bucket with holes in the bottom) then that really doesnt sound to bad, hell man only they will let you know how much they want. are you running some with the straight croutons now??


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 15, 2011)

bubba nugs lol


----------



## matatan (Jul 16, 2011)

thats a damn good camera. damn good nug too lol. so you dont top i c, any specific reason y?


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 16, 2011)

actually man i usually do but this time around i really wanted to give super cropping a go and see if it did anything different.


----------



## bcguy01 (Jul 16, 2011)

what would you recommend to pull 3 to 4 oz's a plant for hydro. I want to harvest at least 5lbs every 4 weeks with under 100 plants. I thought flood tables or ebb and grow buckets. I am looking for a system that can be left for 2 or 3 days unattended if needed. I will work on them everyday but just incase. I thought 30 plants per room all 4 weeks apart 4 week veg then 8 week flower.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 17, 2011)

3-4 shouldnt be to hard with a decent strain and a 4 week veg time, my WW's would do 2 oz's a plant easy with a 2 week veg time and they are average yielding, i just pulled a bubba that was 4 week vegged and pulled me 2 oz's dry and it is a weak yielding plant so with 6 weeks veg i can hopefully get 3+ per bubba. this system is pretty self sufficient with a full 12 they are drinking around 10 gal every 3 days.


----------



## bcguy01 (Jul 17, 2011)

how many plants per 4x4 tray to pull 3 oz's each? on a 4 week veg


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 17, 2011)

well IMHO if you are wanting higher yielding plants (much larger) then i would go with something like the ebb and grow system as the trays take up allot of your precious height you will need to get those higher yields, if you want to use trays i would go with a sog style system as your yields will be much higher than trying to grow them larger in the tray.


----------



## bcguy01 (Jul 17, 2011)

ok thats what i was thinking. What about running 16 plants in a 4x4 flood tray? Could I get 2 oz's per plant with a 2 week veg? would ebb and grow take up about 5 times as much room as the tray correct?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 17, 2011)

bcguy01 said:


> ok thats what i was thinking. What about running 16 plants in a 4x4 flood tray? Could I get 2 oz's per plant with a 2 week veg? would ebb and grow take up about 5 times as much room as the tray correct?


trays wont get you what your looking for, the ebb will but in any case as stated above strain/skill/good setup will be the deciding factor!
use flood tables for veg and the ebb for adults, and in anyway you will have to have a perpetual cycle to get 5 every 4 weeks 

@drgreen whats up! hows shit going with the ebb? just got home from caming was gone 4day and no care-taker what a nightmare
thinking shit was going to go sour! but all is well just another testament to the ebb.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 17, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> @drgreen whats up! hows shit going with the ebb? just got home from caming was gone 4day and no care-taker what a nightmare
> thinking shit was going to go sour! but all is well just another testament to the ebb.


 lol i hear you bro same when i was on vacation, sucks when all you can think about is how the room is doing when trying to have some relaxing time. my girl about killed me when i started asking her "do you think they are ok" she basically responded with "im going to kill you if you start with the plant talk" lol poor chick always having to hear about it.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 17, 2011)

bcguy01 said:


> ok thats what i was thinking. What about running 16 plants in a 4x4 flood tray? Could I get 2 oz's per plant with a 2 week veg? would ebb and grow take up about 5 times as much room as the tray correct?


 i agree with HR i dont think you are going to hit the numbers you are looking for with a tray and the good thing about the ebb and grow is your plant has a entire 2 gal bucket to root into, i was doing basically what you are planning (8 per 2x4 tray 4 trays total 32 total plants 2 oz's each) but its allot harder to have 32 plants that uniform to where each one is not crowding another and taking from the yield not to mention the amount of cloning you will have to be doing on a constant basis, rooting them all at the same time so they are all exactly the same age/size throughout veg/flower, this was all a lot of work now im down to just one harvest every 8 weeks and allot less stress/work which is why i took off on vacation for all of last week lol, i would have never done that with my tables.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 17, 2011)

yep growing a sweet thing but leting it rule your life sucks big time, you dont see it yet but just wait till you get up and going
its a fulltime job at times


----------



## bcguy01 (Jul 17, 2011)

yeah I know I am running coco flower beds now and am scared to be gone more than 2 days at max. the buckets seem to be the way to go.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey bro, think I could fit 32 lollipopped clones in a 3x3 tray harvesting eight every two weeks? or should I lower the number of clones per tray? wanting to go perpetual like yourself


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 18, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Hey bro, think I could fit 32 lollipopped clones in a 3x3 tray harvesting eight every two weeks? or should I lower the number of clones per tray? wanting to go perpetual like yourself


 sounds like a plan, 32 would be cool in a 3x3 with single cola, lolly popped ladies prably be a nice perpetual harvest.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 18, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> sounds like a plan, 32 would be cool in a 3x3 with single cola, lolly popped ladies prably be a nice perpetual harvest.


Think I could get away using a 400 watt or should i spring for the 600?


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 18, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Think I could get away using a 400 watt or should i spring for the 600?


 do the 600 if you can and i think your yield will be great, 400 is a bit to small for that many plants and 32 single colas is going to be a jungle so the 600 will penetrate much better you wont be sorry.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 18, 2011)

man nuggs everywhere at week 3-4 im liking this allot lol.


----------



## bcguy01 (Jul 18, 2011)

wow thats what i am looking to do! how many plants are you running off the 1 system


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> man nuggs everywhere at week 3-4 im liking this allot lol.


Looking real good man


----------



## bcguy01 (Jul 18, 2011)

how much do you think per plant yield wise


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 18, 2011)

never fails to imress chief. Think I'll definitely go with the 600 watt since I just bought a 4x4 tray instead of the 3x3 still gonna run 32 just give em alil more space.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 18, 2011)

bcguy01 said:


> wow thats what i am looking to do! how many plants are you running off the 1 system


 that is a 12 site system but only running 11 now.


bcguy01 said:


> how much do you think per plant yield wise


 some of the widow look to be maybe 3+ because the nugs are already heavy enough that it was bending the branches pretty badly, most of the middle row will prably not even pull 2 as they where not vegged for more than a week and a half, the bubbas in the back (3 plants to the very back row) look like they are going to be my best yet pulling close to if not over 3 a plant, im pretty exited to see the final results as every run with this system is getting better and better.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Looking real good man


 hey thanks for stopping in icon and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 18, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> never fails to imress chief. Think I'll definitely go with the 600 watt since I just bought a 4x4 tray instead of the 3x3 still gonna run 32 just give em alil more space.


 thanks niko cant wait to see your up and coming grow as well, the 600 will give you great results especially a tray of that size, what size hood you planning on running with the light? a big one like a magnum or something like that??


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 19, 2011)

Your looking good drg think what one more week would do lol you would have giants and hit 4+ per


----------



## bcguy01 (Jul 19, 2011)

are those 5 gallon buckets or 2 gallon


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 19, 2011)

bcguy01 said:


> are those 5 gallon buckets or 2 gallon


 mine are 2 gallon.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 20, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> thanks niko cant wait to see your up and coming grow as well, the 600 will give you great results especially a tray of that size, what size hood you planning on running with the light? a big one like a magnum or something like that??


 Yeah for sure, I save a link to a store on ebay for a magnum or something similiar that was around fifty bucks cheaper than retail. you should defly try cheesus this seedling is on f'ing steroids.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 20, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Yeah for sure, I save a link to a store on ebay for a magnum or something similiar that was around fifty bucks cheaper than retail. you should defly try cheesus this seedling is on f'ing steroids.


 lol i might have to do that, still got these super critical seedlings to flower then im prably going to be looking into a few new strains. these super criticals are ridiculous to they are on a pretty steady growth rate of 1/2" per day.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 20, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> lol i might have to do that, still got these super critical seedlings to flower then im prably going to be looking into a few new strains. these super criticals are ridiculous to they are on a pretty steady growth rate of 1/2" per day.


 Ahh, I feel ya soo many strains to grow so little time. super critical also somewhere on my long long list. 1/2 inch a day is pretty sweet. roots looking good. is that algae i see on the cubes though? or did you already clear it up?


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 23, 2011)

veg room looking crazy already, pretty sure its about 3 weeks in.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jul 26, 2011)

those are 3 weeks from seed? if so there growing fast.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 26, 2011)

there clones


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 26, 2011)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> those are 3 weeks from seed? if so there growing fast.


the ones i have been holding in the pics are my seedlings (ghs super critical 4 seeds, also new york 47 freebie 1 seed) started at the beginning of this month so they are nearing 4 weeks now and about 13-14" tall (here is a few more pics from today) the rest of the 8 in the tray are bubba clones but the seeds are growing just as fast if not faster.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 26, 2011)

wow those are rocking for seeds, hey drg do you set the ph on those hugo block cuz the local shop say there pre set?


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 26, 2011)

they tell me the same thing but when i wasnt setting the ph i noticed yellowing of the plants, so i started pre soaking in ph 5.5 water with added hormex and problem solved, i think the trays under the blocks have really aided in the extra growth and overall health of the clones and seeds. also changed my veg nutes to 5ml calmag and 8-16 M-B (lucas formula) i do not run my flowering on lucas but seems to be ok for veg.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 26, 2011)

cool cool, for lucas I had to go to 5/8/18 to stop early yellowing in flower and worked gread while I was doing lucas.
you geting close to the 600 upgrade yet?


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 27, 2011)

you know what i have been doing allot of research on induction lighting (EFDL) and might go that route, might be getting one of the inda-gro pro 420's here pretty quick and run a few in a separate area and if they do good i will get another 3 to go in the tent im getting in a few weeks.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 27, 2011)

they say the 420w is equivalent to 1000+ watts of hps and can cover a 5x5 area so if they do work i would only need 4 in a 10x10 tent (save allot of electricity), i have heard pretty good things about them.


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 27, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> they say the 420w is equivalent to 1000+ watts of hps and can cover a 5x5 area so if they do work i would only need 4 in a 10x10 tent (save allot of electricity), i have heard pretty good things about them.


Please take it from someone who bought a 400 from indagro, they will dissapoint you big time!!! I struggled to sell the thing too which made the knife turn just a little more. Maybe if you had 4x400's in the 5x5 then yes you would get a haul comparable to your HPS. Hell I'm still trying to get LED to work for me, I just have more faith in it then induction.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 27, 2011)

wow that bad hunh, 4 in a 5x5 area?? thats weaker than t5 man well im def no pro at induction but did you get the 400 or 420 this is the one im looking at. also i have heard allot of good reviews on this forum and others, shit they where saying the 300 was comparable to 1000w or so they thought. but i dont know CG (Collective Gardener) will be running them up against his thousands so i guess i will wait and see his results before paying 800 bucks.


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 27, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> wow that bad hunh, 4 in a 5x5 area?? thats weaker than t5 man well im def no pro at induction but did you get the 400 or 420 this is the one im looking at. also i have heard allot of good reviews on this forum and others, shit they where saying the 300 was comparable to 1000w or so they thought. but i dont know CG (Collective Gardener) will be running them up against his thousands so i guess i will wait and see his results before paying 800 bucks.
> 
> View attachment 1708170


I have not seen this one before, it is obviously new. I had the previous model with steel grid over the front, not light. Makes good sense to see what this one can do. Do you have any links to collective gardeners grow?


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 27, 2011)

Although I have to say if you are going to group them together and have as many as you have 400's now then it may well be the key, single panels did not work for me. Seems the same with LED, coverage whilst retaining intensity....


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 27, 2011)

ya i do here you go https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407048-20-000-watt-medical-grow-116.html 

he just came back after numerouse months off so things are a bit slow going.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 27, 2011)

im on board with switching also just waiting on CG results, heat plus electric bills is killing me! it would be one thing if I sold my smoke 
but personal use make everything is out of pocket


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jul 28, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> the ones i have been holding in the pics are my seedlings (ghs super critical 4 seeds, also new york 47 freebie 1 seed) started at the beginning of this month so they are nearing 4 weeks now and about 13-14" tall (here is a few more pics from today) the rest of the 8 in the tray are bubba clones but the seeds are growing just as fast if not faster.


holy smokes batman...there growing nicely, what are they sitting on? seeding trays in side of the ebb&flow tray? really nice set of roots by the way useing anything on them?


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 28, 2011)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> holy smokes batman...there growing nicely, what are they sitting on? seeding trays in side of the ebb&flow tray? really nice set of roots by the way useing anything on them?


 yup just a rapid rooter tray in a flood table, works great for RW drainage and roots having less trouble sprouting from them. i am not using any root enhancers in veg just nutes and calmag.


----------



## bcguy01 (Jul 29, 2011)

pretty impressive I am def doning that in my veg


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 29, 2011)

well had to harvest today because the veg room was way to crowded, wasnt incredibly early but still sucks, until i get some mothers going again im going to be running into these problems often so im getting right on mothering some of these next clones. anyway wet weight (de-stemmed and trimmed) was 2250g, 80.35oz's, right over 5 lb's. not to bad but you can see in my pics the size of these other plants already planted in the ebb and grow, all 13-18" so this run should be fun.

new ladies in










how rooted the vegging plants where into the rooter tray





some harvest pics
bubba root ball










after a quick spray down came very clean


----------



## stillgamble (Jul 29, 2011)

looking good. those r going to be monsters, cant wait to see them grow up.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 29, 2011)

you and me both man, should be a good harvest. im really suprised i got that much veg time out of 12 plants of that size in a 2x4 flood table lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 29, 2011)

Drg those at that size will be huge when finished lol cant wait to see how this turns out


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 29, 2011)

bcguy01 said:


> pretty impressive I am def doning that in my veg


 try it man it works great, i just hit about the 4 week mark and they where rooting through the tiny holes in the bottom lol, glad i moved them today.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Drg those at that size will be huge when finished lol cant wait to see how this turns out


 lol me too, the good thing is i can spread them out later if i need to and already have hooks in the ceiling to spread the lights a extra foot apart.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/451539-hellraizers-10x10-x2-tents-running.html

went and fired up the journal


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 6, 2011)

Got a question for you. I know there are alot of variables but...in your opinion would it be better to run a sea of green style grow with 32 one foot tallish plants harvesting 8 every two weeks or do you think I could get the same yield using less plants that are bigger. I still wanna harvest X amount of plants every two weeks. Gonna use a 600 watt hps if that helps your reasoning. 

Thanks for the opinion if you happen to have one. gonna flip through the pages of this grow and see what you've been up too.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 6, 2011)

ok well it just depends if you get edgy about rolling with high plant counts, larger plants can yield just as much ya but on the other hand that involves some veg time straight rooted clones to veg means you really dont need a veg area or maybe just a small one to house your clones for 5-7 days to get good root establishment then right into flower. if your not worried about a high count and want to do sog i would cram as many as possible under that 600 and you should be able to hit some very high numbers for sure.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 6, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> ok well it just depends if you get edgy about rolling with high plant counts, larger plants can yield just as much ya but on the other hand that involves some veg time straight rooted clones to veg means you really dont need a veg area or maybe just a small one to house your clones for 5-7 days to get good root establishment then right into flower. if your not worried about a high count and want to do sog i would cram as many as possible under that 600 and you should be able to hit some very high numbers for sure.


I've no space for veg. large cabinet to hold my DIY aero cloner but that's it. Not worried about high plant counts at all. Yeah I was thinking something like 32 would be a good number to fit in those trays. lollipop and take large clones (Al B. Fuct style) 

Zero veg sog it tis. 

BTW that well shaped mother on your first page do you still have her? And if so how old? Always admired her, looks like a beast.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 6, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> I've no space for veg. large cabinet to hold my DIY aero cloner but that's it. Not worried about high plant counts at all. Yeah I was thinking something like 32 would be a good number to fit in those trays. lollipop and take large clones (Al B. Fuct style)
> 
> Zero veg sog it tis.
> 
> BTW that well shaped mother on your first page do you still have her? And if so how old? Always admired her, looks like a beast.


sounds good, i would aim for 3/4 to 1 oz a plant in this style with the right strain dialed in. if you are planning on running a 600w in flower then you should be able to hit the 1gpw area after a few test runs and if your temps etc... are in check, now thats 600g per 600watts (about 1 1/4lbs) so on a 2 week schedule you would be around 4 to 5 oz's per two weeks.

that mother is gone she was good for about 5 to 6 months before she got root bound in that pot.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 7, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> sounds good, i would aim for 3/4 to 1 oz a plant in this style with the right strain dialed in. if you are planning on running a 600w in flower then you should be able to hit the 1gpw area after a few test runs and if your temps etc... are in check, now thats 600g per 600watts (about 1 1/4lbs) so on a 2 week schedule you would be around 4 to 5 oz's per two weeks.
> 
> that mother is gone she was good for about 5 to 6 months before she got root bound in that pot.


 Beautiful, thanks for all the advice. I'll stop thread jacking ya now haha.
Ahh that sucks but I guess you just took a clone from her for the new mother. I'm still flipping through the pages but I'm guessing you only run WW (I've prbly asked you this before) personal preference ?


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 7, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Beautiful, thanks for all the advice. I'll stop thread jacking ya now haha.
> Ahh that sucks but I guess you just took a clone from her for the new mother. I'm still flipping through the pages but I'm guessing you only run WW (I've prbly asked you this before) personal preference ?


 i have actually changed up the whole op now, running bubba kush, super critical and ak47, also just ordered 12 bc god buds should be here in another week also going to be purchasing querqle (purple urkle x space queen) when i get the chance. stop by the new thread and check it out if you would like here is a link

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/451399-ebb-grow-4x-super-critical-8.html

?'s are always welcome of course.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 18, 2011)

wheres the link to your current grow? I had subbed for it but it keeps unsubbing me for some reason.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 18, 2011)

the post right above yours is the link.


----------



## bcguy01 (Aug 18, 2011)

I love this journal


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 18, 2011)

bcguy01 said:


> I love this journal


 thanks BC


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2011)

the plan is to go with your setup for air, I also picked up insulated 6in ducking to cut back on heat to. I also chopped a new hole in the wall
so each tent outake is its own.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 18, 2011)

thats what i did with my tent as well (tent itself vents right out the window) and its working well.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2011)

hope so drg if it dont im going to be looking for a new place


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> hope so drg if it dont im going to be looking for a new place


 man that sucks, im very interested to see the outcome with the new ducting ran though, i think even if it doesnt cure the heat problem it will sure make it allot more manageable.


----------



## roots3003 (Aug 20, 2011)

Loven this thread, i'm still on page 20 trying to catch up and copy alot of what you are doing haha. How many gallon totes are you using for the res.? I found a heavy duty 30 gal. cooler at walmart, and they also have some 35 gal. rubbermaid totes, although they are not heavy duty. Trying to decide what to go with...


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 20, 2011)

roots3003 said:


> Loven this thread, i'm still on page 20 trying to catch up and copy alot of what you are doing haha. How many gallon totes are you using for the res.? I found a heavy duty 30 gal. cooler at walmart, and they also have some 35 gal. rubbermaid totes, although they are not heavy duty. Trying to decide what to go with...


 mine are 27 gal totes, they work well for a very good price. i really like the home depot totes are the best (yellow lid) no bow at all.


----------



## roots3003 (Aug 20, 2011)

I will look for some..is there a page in this thread that shows a pic of the totes you use? Or could you maybe take a pic? On page 1, it looks like you are using different one's with blue lids?
I did pic up a 30 gal. cooler...the water level is good and everything but I took the lid off. I was just going to make a cover for it from panda film and cut holes for the lines..that should work right?
Why did you switch from the E&F in the trays to the buckets...I just noticed that. Worken out better?


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 20, 2011)

sure thing bro, this is what they look like and what i am using currently. very strong plastic i can fill them all the way to the top and they just dont bow under the pressure.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 20, 2011)

roots3003 said:


> I will look for some..is there a page in this thread that shows a pic of the totes you use? Or could you maybe take a pic? On page 1, it looks like you are using different one's with blue lids?
> I did pic up a 30 gal. cooler...the water level is good and everything but I took the lid off. I was just going to make a cover for it from panda film and cut holes for the lines..that should work right?
> Why did you switch from the E&F in the trays to the buckets...I just noticed that. Worken out better?


 the buckets are just allot better for the size of plants i want to run, there is no way flood trays would have worked for that.


----------



## roots3003 (Aug 20, 2011)

Good shit! They have some at HD, I will be picking them up tomorrow. Much better alternative than the iridium and platinumed lined, gold-infused reservoirs by botanicare. Got another Q for you if you don't mind. Is that fram that you have in your setup on the 1st page just 1" PVC? Did you have like a design you followed to build or just made it as you went? I definitly need to make that next, my tables are too small. Do you have a pic that clearly shows those PVC stands? Thanks for all the help bro.


----------



## Engine (Sep 21, 2011)

Very nice grow, I enjoy the thread, keep it up man!


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 29, 2011)

As per ur request dr green this is my pure kush. 2 1/2 wks from aredd. First run at hydro in DWC. If u look close in the 3rd pic bro ull see the polyploid (4 leaf nodes) branch. There's another branch with 3 leaved nodes. I am anxious to clone them and c a mature plant out of em. Let me kno if u c a difference since the pics I sent yesterday. What u think HR?


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 30, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> As per ur request dr green this is my pure kush. 2 1/2 wks from aredd. First run at hydro in DWC. If u look close in the 3rd pic bro ull see the polyploid (4 leaf nodes) branch. There's another branch with 3 leaved nodes. I am anxious to clone them and c a mature plant out of em. Let me kno if u c a difference since the pics I sent yesterday. What u think HR?


 very nice nat, they look great and im sure you are going to do great with this one keep me posted on the progress bro.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 12, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> sure thing bro, this is what they look like and what i am using currently. very strong plastic i can fill them all the way to the top and they just dont bow under the pressure.


Rubbermaid roughneck res? Just bought the 54 gallon ones from home depot last week for my res. GH trays? what size are those? I'm thinking of using two 2x2 trays for flower under a 600. your running a six right? nice clean setup. I'm on day one of flush, just posted pics. Tell me what you think kind sir.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 12, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Rubbermaid roughneck res? Just bought the 54 gallon ones from home depot last week for my res. GH trays? what size are those? I'm thinking of using two 2x2 trays for flower under a 600. your running a six right? nice clean setup. I'm on day one of flush, just posted pics. Tell me what you think kind sir.


 my trays are 2x4 and my roughneck is 27 gal (i have a low flood line so i dont need a larger res) 2 2x2's sound good what type of medium are you looking to use for this sog? im popping over to your thread now


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 12, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> my trays are 2x4 and my roughneck is 27 gal (i have a low flood line so i dont need a larger res) 2 2x2's sound good what type of medium are you looking to use for this sog? im popping over to your thread now


 6''x6''x7'' square pots with straight hydroton. Gonna have to figure out how long to flood and how often. whole plant pic is up bro.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 12, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> man nuggs everywhere at week 3-4 im liking this allot lol.


Looking gorgeous. Excellent work, bro.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 14, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Looking gorgeous. Excellent work, bro.


 thanks jin much appreciated my friend.


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 14, 2011)

Shit - someone built my dream room:

*








*

Love the set-up and the result. Great job. 

lmk if you want these pics removed.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 14, 2011)

lol no worries bro i dont mind, thanks for the kind words. i have veered away from sog for a while but none the less its a fun as hell grow style


----------

